# On guns:  "Do the right thing!"



## DGS49 (May 24, 2022)

Our tired, bedraggled old President brought out the oldest, tiredest, emptiest Leftist comment, in his lame attempt to comfort the country in the wake of this horrific school shooting today.

He claims that "we" have to have the courage to "do the right thing" on guns.

And yet...the Left never comes up with any suggestion that would have had the slightest impact on the shooting that he is supposed to be addressing.

Ban "assault" weapons?  Pure idiocy.  An assault weapon is a single-shot firearm, just like a deer rifle.  No more lethal than a deer rifle.  But it looks scary.  Biden claimed that when "assault weapons" were banned, mass shootings dropped by some absurd fraction.  I'd really like to see the data that supports that statement.

This is not confirmed, but I've heard that the punk in Texas used a pistol and a long rifle.  Not an "assault weapon."  What does our addled President suggest?  Apparently, he could not have purchased a handgun from a licensed dealer in Texas at his age.

Lefties never really grasp the fact that Bad Guys don't obey the law, so outlawing things often accomplishes  nothing.

I just watched a video this morning of Joe Biden, in 1988, angrily telling a constituent that he graduated with three bachelor's degrees, went to law school on a full scholarship, and graduated near the top of his class...all of which were lies.  Blatant, knowing lies, because he knew that the people hearing him had no way of verifying what he was saying in that moment.

What a piece of shit.


----------



## Death-Ninja (May 24, 2022)

The guns, they are specifically the reason we are not yet slaves to psychopaths such as Biden, Pelosi, Schumer, the Clinton's, Obama's, Gates, Fauci ect ect ect....


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 24, 2022)

We

Need

Machine guns


----------



## DukeU (May 24, 2022)

DGS49 said:


> He claims that "we" have to have the courage to "do the right thing" on guns.



What is the "right thing"?

Lay it out there *biden, we're waiting.


----------



## occupied (May 24, 2022)

The price of being intractable about anything concerning guns is a classroom full of kids every now and then. It's a price the gun lobby and the right is quite comfortable with. Your hopes and prayers are insulting.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 24, 2022)

occupied said:


> The price of being intractable about anything concerning guns is a classroom full of kids every now and then. It's a price the gun lobby and the right is quite comfortable with. Your hopes and prayers are insulting.



A gun ban didn't work at the school?

Why is it going to work across the country?


----------



## occupied (May 24, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> A gun ban didn't work at the school?
> 
> Why is it going to work across the country?


Why do you think everything is a gun ban? Anything restricting guns in any way will never get a republican vote. This thread is pointless. Nothing can ever be done about this.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 24, 2022)

occupied said:


> Why do you think everything is a gun ban? Anything restricting guns in any way will never get a republican vote. This thread is pointless. Nothing can ever be done about this.



What is your non-ban suggestion?


----------



## petro (May 24, 2022)

This country lacks the balls to deal with criminally insane and dangerous individuals. 
Every one of these shooters always raise a shitload of red flags ignored by officials leading up to extreme violence...
Every fucking one of them!!!

Instead of holding individuals responsible for their actions we blame an inanimate object and seek to curb the rights of law abiding citizens in order to placate the feelz. 

This is clearly an issue of mental health, not the weapon used. But we can't call a male who wears a skirt mentally ill anymore. Because...Feelz...


----------



## night_son (May 24, 2022)

occupied said:


> The price of being intractable about anything concerning guns is a classroom full of kids every now and then. It's a price the gun lobby and the right is quite comfortable with. Your hopes and prayers are insulting.



Your _kind_ have murdered one hundred million and more unborn American children in the name of political ideology. Weeping crocodile tears about twenty dead kids makes you look all the more reptilian. No amount of gun control in the world can keep your _side_ from murdering hundreds of thousands and millions more American children.


----------



## Leo123 (May 24, 2022)

occupied said:


> The price of being intractable about anything concerning guns is a classroom full of kids every now and then. It's a price the gun lobby and the right is quite comfortable with. Your hopes and prayers are insulting.


A gun in a classroom will not kill anyone by itself but, a well trained teacher could protect their students with one if needed.  Guns are not bad.  They are inanimate objects.   There is no reason to limit law abiding citizens from buying or owning them.


----------



## Leo123 (May 24, 2022)

occupied said:


> Why do you think everything is a gun ban? Anything restricting guns in any way will never get a republican vote. This thread is pointless. Nothing can ever be done about this.


There are already plenty of restrictions on owning guns for a law abiding citizen.


----------



## Pellinore (May 24, 2022)

petro said:


> This country lacks the balls to deal with criminally insane and dangerous individuals.
> Every one of these shooters always raise a shitload of red flags ignored by officials leading up to extreme violence...
> Every fucking one of them!!!
> 
> ...


If it's a function of mental illness, and the availability of firearms plays no part, then why do we have a higher murder rate than other developed nations?  

We're at 4.96 per 100,000, right between Cuba and Kenya.  India is at 3.08; Canada, 1.76; UK and France are at 1.2.  Germany 0.95, Italy 0.57, Japan 0.26.

What else is different between us and all of them?


----------



## JusticeHammer (May 24, 2022)

occupied said:


> The price of being intractable about anything concerning guns is a classroom full of kids every now and then. It's a price the gun lobby and the right is quite comfortable with. Your hopes and prayers are insulting.


Your stupidity is insulting.


----------



## Woodznutz (May 24, 2022)

occupied said:


> The price of being intractable about anything concerning guns is a classroom full of kids every now and then. It's a price the gun lobby and the right is quite comfortable with. Your hopes and prayers are insulting.


What's costing a 'classroom full of kids' is the unwillingness of the schools to protect those they have the responsibility to protect. Hell, they don't think their own lives are worth protecting. 

"When seconds count, the police are only minutes away."


----------



## petro (May 24, 2022)

Pellinore said:


> If it's a function of mental illness, and the availability of firearms plays no part, then why do we have a higher murder rate than other developed nations?
> 
> We're at 4.96 per 100,000, right between Cuba and Kenya.  India is at 3.08; Canada, 1.76; UK and France are at 1.2.  Germany 0.95, Italy 0.57, Japan 0.26.
> 
> What else is different between us and all of them?


Screw useless statistical comparisons with other countries, I am more interested in what has happened to our youth that feel a need to act out in rage that was never witnessed back in my youth.  
There is more than a coincidence that as society became more permissive and excusing of individual responsibility that many youth have become narcissistic and self absorbed with a sense of entitlement. Add to that easily influenced by social media and violent imagery and gaming not seen nor even imagined only a few decades ago. Now add the ridiculous garbage of gender dysphoria to fuck their heads even a little further. 


This is far deeper than guns.


----------



## Woodznutz (May 24, 2022)

Pellinore said:


> If it's a function of mental illness, and the availability of firearms plays no part, then why do we have a higher murder rate than other developed nations?
> 
> We're at 4.96 per 100,000, right between Cuba and Kenya.  India is at 3.08; Canada, 1.76; UK and France are at 1.2.  Germany 0.95, Italy 0.57, Japan 0.26.
> 
> What else is different between us and all of them?


Some people think America is a big candy store and that because there is so much candy that they are entitled to have some of it without paying for it. When they find out they have to pay for the candy they get mad and kill people.


----------



## Quasar44 (May 24, 2022)

No American citizens should have access to these wmds


----------



## Quasar44 (May 24, 2022)

NRA is evil


----------



## Pellinore (May 24, 2022)

petro said:


> Screw useless statistical comparisons with other countries, I am more interested in what has happened to our youth that feel a need to act out in rage that was never witnessed back in my youth.
> There is more than a coincidence that as society became more permissive and excusing of individual responsibility that many youth have become narcissistic and self absorbed with a sense of entitlement. Add to that easily influenced by social media and violent imagery and gaming not seen nor even imagined only a few decades ago. Now add the ridiculous garbage of gender dysphoria to fuck their heads even a little further.
> 
> 
> This is far deeper than guns.


I don't know how old you are, but in 1990 our murder rate was about twice as bad, neighborhood of 9.  Our crime rate has gone down since then, which is good, but it is still waaaay higher than it should be.  What is it about our country that keeps our crime rate so high, even though we've got all kinds of technology, a stable government, and stupid amounts of money?


----------



## petro (May 24, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> NRA is evil


This was no NRA member...





Put the blame where it belongs. 
On a demented individual that our permissive society seems to making a lot of the last three decades.

This shit is far deeper than guns.


----------



## tyroneweaver (May 24, 2022)

DukeU said:


> What is the "right thing"?
> 
> Lay it out there *biden, we're waiting.


he has congress, the senate and the presidency and he won't do a dang thing but listen to those dems caterwaul


----------



## tyroneweaver (May 24, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> No American citizens should have access to these wmds


molon labe


----------



## night_son (May 24, 2022)

Pellinore said:


> If it's a function of mental illness, and the availability of firearms plays no part, then why do we have a higher murder rate than other developed nations?
> 
> We're at 4.96 per 100,000, right between Cuba and Kenya.  India is at 3.08; Canada, 1.76; UK and France are at 1.2.  Germany 0.95, Italy 0.57, Japan 0.26.
> 
> What else is different between us and all of them?



At least ninety percent of American gun violence is committed by inner-city criminals—narco-terrorists, gangbangers, drug dealers and so on. Go right ahead and pass laws that essentially ban repeating firearms. All that will change as a result is the immediate lack of your average American's ability to defend himself, which he will no longer have. In Germany for instance fathers desperate to defend their families buy air guns and crossbows and fashion spears. In the event of a home invasion by armed assailants those fathers and their families will die. Americans will never surrender their ability to fight back effectively, both against criminal scum and government thugs. Bank on it.


----------



## Woodznutz (May 24, 2022)

occupied said:


> Why do you think everything is a gun ban? Anything restricting guns in any way will never get a republican vote. This thread is pointless. Nothing can ever be done about this.


And there will be more school shootings, and likely worse.


----------



## Winco (May 24, 2022)

DGS49 said:


> What a piece of shit.


You define 'a piece of shit'


Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> We
> 
> Need
> 
> Machine guns


Tough guy on a message board.
That is your thing.


----------



## Missourian (May 24, 2022)

Pellinore said:


> If it's a function of mental illness, and the availability of firearms plays no part, then why do we have a higher murder rate than other developed nations?
> 
> We're at 4.96 per 100,000, right between Cuba and Kenya.  India is at 3.08; Canada, 1.76; UK and France are at 1.2.  Germany 0.95, Italy 0.57, Japan 0.26.
> 
> What else is different between us and all of them?


We always have.

This is our US homicide and suicide rates from 1900 to 1950... Back when every country had guns.

Don't ask me why our homicide rate has consistently been higher than Europe... but that's the way it's always been.











						Prohibition: US homicide and suicide rate 1900-1950 | Statista
					

Once described by US President Herbert Hoover as "a great social and economic experiment", we now know that Prohibition was ultimately a failure, that led to increased crime and violence and gave way to a new era of mafia and mob influence in the United States.




					www.statista.com


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 24, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> We
> 
> Need
> 
> Machine guns


Factory fresh brand spanking new
Until then our civil rights are being trampled


----------



## Quasar44 (May 24, 2022)

If we take away guns then all this no nonsense will stop


----------



## Pellinore (May 25, 2022)

Missourian said:


> We always have.
> 
> This is our US homicide and suicide rates from 1900 to 1950... Back when every country had guns.
> 
> ...


Those numbers are in the 10-15 range.  It was at 90 in the 90s, and is still at almost 50 now.

Since there's nothing else that leaps out, I think we should at least consider that it's because there are more guns here than people.


----------



## Missourian (May 25, 2022)

Pellinore said:


> Those numbers are in the 10-15 range.  It was at 90 in the 90s, and is still at almost 50 now.
> 
> Since there's nothing else that leaps out, I think we should at least consider that it's because there are more guns here than people.


Say what?

You need to read that again.

From 1920 to 1940 the homicide rate was the same as in the 90s.  


The homicide rate today is lower than it was from 1940 to 1950.

In 2018 the homicide rate was about half of what it was in 1920s, 30s, 40s and 90s...4.8 per 100,000 residents.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 25, 2022)

In the 1960’s, we had a couple of notorious mass murders that involved knives more than guns. Our high school had a rifle club. Pretty common. No school shootings in spite of that. So guns aren’t the issue. 
The only thing that has changed is the culture. Drug abuse is celebrated and legalized and family structure depleted.
That about sums it up.


----------



## Pellinore (May 25, 2022)

Missourian said:


> Say what?
> 
> You need to read that again.
> 
> ...


Oh!  Yeah, you're right; I misread that.  

Forget that part, but my second sentence still holds up.


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 25, 2022)

DGS49 said:


> Our tired, bedraggled old President brought out the oldest, tiredest, emptiest Leftist comment, in his lame attempt to comfort the country in the wake of this horrific school shooting today.
> 
> He claims that "we" have to have the courage to "do the right thing" on guns.
> 
> ...


The left has come up with loads of suggestions. You just don't want to hear them.


----------



## j-mac (May 25, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> The left has come up with loads of suggestions. You just don't want to hear them.


Maybe if they didn’t try to demonize the millions of lawful citizens gun owners, and disarm the population which you know is impossible.
We have to harden our schools further, and focus on mental health instead of paying lip service.


----------



## scruffy (May 25, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> The left has come up with loads of suggestions. You just don't want to hear them.


Yeah, all kinds of unconstitutional solutions, as usual


----------



## August West (May 25, 2022)

Missourian said:


> Say what?
> 
> You need to read that again.
> 
> ...


Were we having weekly mass shootings in those days?


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 25, 2022)

j-mac said:


> Maybe if they didn’t try to demonize the millions of lawful citizens gun owners, and disarm the population which you know is impossible.
> We have to harden our schools further, and focus on mental health instead of paying lip service.



It's not "impossible". 

However the problem is that the gun lobby will use any argument to get what it wants. 

Like "it's impossible to take guns away" and "you're demonizing gun owners".

Mental health services aren't going to get better because the US political system is messed up. Politicians don't care about real issues because real issues don't get you elected. 

People don't have a real choice of who they vote for, they get Republican or Democrat, and both are nonsense.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 25, 2022)

occupied said:


> The price of being intractable about anything concerning guns is a classroom full of kids every now and then. It's a price the gun lobby and the right is quite comfortable with. Your hopes and prayers are insulting.


You're goddamn right.

Eat a fat dick.

We need better weapons.  Machine guns.


----------



## tyroneweaver (May 25, 2022)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> In the 1960’s, we had a couple of notorious mass murders that involved knives more than guns. Our high school had a rifle club. Pretty common. No school shootings in spite of that. So guns aren’t the issue.
> The only thing that has changed is the culture. Drug abuse is celebrated and legalized and family structure depleted.
> That about sums it up.


The local high school has a trap club
The state champion is a girl


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 25, 2022)

Do the right thing.

Gun control does not work.

Repeal everything.

We get machine guns


----------



## Missourian (May 25, 2022)

August West said:


> Were we having weekly mass shootings in those days?


I think so.  It was prohibition.


----------



## August West (May 25, 2022)

Missourian said:


> I think so.  It was prohibition.


We`re the bootleggers shooting up schools, churches, synagogues, Walmart, movie theaters, concert venues, etc.?


----------



## August West (May 25, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Do the right thing.
> 
> Gun control does not work.
> 
> ...


How do we know it doesn`t work when it`s never been tried here?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 25, 2022)

August West said:


> How do we know it doesn`t work when it`s never been tried here?


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 25, 2022)

Progressive politicians want to ban the selling of firearms by legal gun dealers because progressive politicians know they can make more money selling those same firearms to these mass shooters on the black market.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Missourian (May 25, 2022)

August West said:


> We`re the bootleggers shooting up schools, churches, synagogues, Walmart, movie theaters, concert venues, etc.?


Does it matter?   The people were just as dead.

Do you only care about people killed at Church, or Walmart or the movie theater?

That's kinda fucked up.


----------



## August West (May 25, 2022)

Missourian said:


> Does it matter?   The people were just as dead.
> 
> Do you only care about people killed at Church, or Walmart or the movie theater?
> 
> That's kinda fucked up.


That`s kinda idiotic. Idiots shouldn`t be playing with guns.


----------



## August West (May 25, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 649350
> 
> Progressive politicians want to ban the selling of firearms by legal gun dealers because progressive politicians know they can make more money selling those same firearms to these mass shooters on the black market.
> 
> *****SMILE*****


You`re just pretending to be this stupid, I hope.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 25, 2022)

August West said:


> You`re just pretending to be this stupid, I hope.






I'm being completely serious.

There's money to be made in selling guns, perhaps we should question the government officials who were in charge of Obama's Fast & Furious operation or the forty billion being sent to Ukraine.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## M14 Shooter (May 25, 2022)

Democrats won't move at all on gun control  -- especially not now.
There's already a very good chance they will lose the House/Senate, and they remember 1994 / 2010

That is, they value their own partisan political power over "doing the right thing".


----------



## Rogue AI (May 25, 2022)

Do the right thing, support the Constitution. Gun grabbing will solve nothing.


----------



## Lastamender (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Pellinore (May 25, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Do the right thing, support the Constitution. Gun grabbing will solve nothing.


If anyone has been trying to do any large-scale gun grabbing in the past few decades, they've been doing a pretty shit job of it, because there haven't been many guns grabbed.


----------



## M14 Shooter (May 25, 2022)

petro said:


> This was no NRA member...
> View attachment 649204
> 
> Put the blame where it belongs.
> ...


Just curious
Where did you find these?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 25, 2022)

The left's wet dream is total gun confiscation...and it's just a dream


----------



## petro (May 25, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Just curious
> Where did you find these?


They are all over this site and others.


----------



## Rogue AI (May 25, 2022)

Pellinore said:


> If anyone has been trying to do any large-scale gun grabbing in the past few decades, they've been doing a pretty shit job of it, because there haven't been many guns grabbed.


Only because some people thwart them.  Look around, there are plenty that would love nothing more.


----------



## M14 Shooter (May 25, 2022)

petro said:


> They are all over this site and others.


I was hoping to find a link.


----------



## j-mac (May 25, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> It's not "impossible".
> 
> However the problem is that the gun lobby will use any argument to get what it wants.
> 
> ...


You're not going to disarm the American populace, not going to happen. That's a pipe dream of authoritarian leftists in this country...As for our system, I don't see people like you offering an alternative, just bleating from the sidelines with an arrogance that is disgusting...So, vote for who you wish, I hope you wise up as you grow older.


----------



## scruffy (May 25, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> It's not "impossible".


Yes, it's impossible.


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 25, 2022)

j-mac said:


> You're not going to disarm the American populace, not going to happen. That's a pipe dream of authoritarian leftists in this country...As for our system, I don't see people like you offering an alternative, just bleating from the sidelines with an arrogance that is disgusting...So, vote for who you wish, I hope you wise up as you grow older.



You don't see people like me offering alternatives? Then I ask, where have you been? 

You think think I have an arrogance while you're saying "guns are staying, we don't fucking care" after 19 kids and two teachers will killed....???? Fuck me.


----------



## 22lcidw (May 25, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> You don't see people like me offering alternatives? Then I ask, where have you been?
> 
> You think think I have an arrogance while you're saying "guns are staying, we don't fucking care" after 19 kids and two teachers will killed....???? Fuck me.


All Progs get no guns or the options for guns. All Non Progs get guns or the options for guns.


----------



## B. Kidd (May 25, 2022)

DGS49 said:


> Our tired, bedraggled old President brought out the oldest, tiredest, emptiest Leftist comment, in his lame attempt to comfort the country in the wake of this horrific school shooting today.
> 
> He claims that "we" have to have the courage to "do the right thing" on guns.
> 
> ...



Texas has had a law for the last 60 years that 18 yr. olds can buy weapons.
Dimm's have been corrupting morals in our Country for the last 25 years and now they wanna blame Republicans?


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 25, 2022)

22lcidw said:


> All Progs get no guns or the options for guns. All Non Progs get guns or the options for guns.



What are you talking about? Are we doing simple politics or something?


----------



## j-mac (May 25, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> You don't see people like me offering alternatives? Then I ask, where have you been?
> 
> You think think I have an arrogance while you're saying "guns are staying, we don't fucking care" after 19 kids and two teachers will killed....???? Fuck me.


Yes, fuck you indeed...Nothing I, or any other legal gun owner did caused this mentally ill young man to do what he did. And taking rights is not going to change what happened, or alter that it will happen again if nothing is done...

And, no I don't see you offering alternatives, if you have some, what are they? And don't give me the whole rant against the political parties in power without suggesting who you think would be better. So, here's your chance....Come on off the fence and spit it out.


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 25, 2022)

j-mac said:


> Yes, fuck you indeed...Nothing I, or any other legal gun owner did caused this mentally ill young man to do what he did. And taking rights is not going to change what happened, or alter that it will happen again if nothing is done...
> 
> And, no I don't see you offering alternatives, if you have some, what are they? And don't give me the whole rant against the political parties in power without suggesting who you think would be better. So, here's your chance....Come on off the fence and spit it out.



Wrong.

You have a vote.


----------



## talksalot (May 25, 2022)

occupied said:


> The price of being intractable about anything concerning guns is a classroom full of kids every now and then. It's a price the gun lobby and the right is quite comfortable with. Your hopes and prayers are insulting.


More likely this is the price of elevating and promoting mental illness.


----------



## gmeyers1944 (May 25, 2022)

I don't believe that anybody will try to go on a shooting spree in Hubbard, Texas.
https://media.marketrealist.com/bra...guns-in-school-1653506249652.jpg?position=top


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 25, 2022)

occupied said:


> The price of being intractable about anything concerning guns is a classroom full of kids every now and then. It's a price the gun lobby and the right is quite comfortable with. Your hopes and prayers are insulting.



Before 1994 there were ZERO mass shootings in the classrooms despite that firearms used to be in the schools up to the 1960's when the Democrat run federal government overreacted to the JKF assassination by banning mail order firearms then ban "assault" weapons in 1994 which didn't stop the school shootings and then a bucket full of gun control laws came along after that yet the mass shootings increases....

Right now we have 21 states that has a *permit free* gun carry law which hasn't created a shoot out between gun owners in those states it has been legal for years in Maine to just carry guns yet crime rate stayed low.

===

Go here to catch up on the Gun Laws.

CLICK ON A STATE TO SEE THE GUN LAW PROFILE


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 26, 2022)

Pellinore said:


> I don't know how old you are, but in 1990 our murder rate was about twice as bad, neighborhood of 9.  Our crime rate has gone down since then, which is good, but it is still waaaay higher than it should be.  What is it about our country that keeps our crime rate so high, even though we've got all kinds of technology, a stable government, and stupid amounts of money?


Multiculturalism.  Same as Sweden, Denmark, France, etc.  The most peaceful and non violent countries have a homogenous people.  
Differing tribes feel they have a right tovprey upon every other tribe.


----------



## j-mac (May 26, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> Wrong.
> 
> You have a vote.


So, still no answer eh? Just as I thought.


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 26, 2022)

j-mac said:


> So, still no answer eh? Just as I thought.



Did you not read what I wrote?

YOU HAVE THE VOTE. It means you get a say in the laws of the country. It means when kids get shot up in your country but not in someone else's country, that you had a hand in that.


----------



## j-mac (May 26, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> Did you not read what I wrote?
> 
> YOU HAVE THE VOTE. It means you get a say in the laws of the country. It means when kids get shot up in your country but not in someone else's country, that you had a hand in that.


And, who do you have to vote for? You know, that would change what happened?


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 26, 2022)

j-mac said:


> And, who do you have to vote for?



You don't have to vote for anyone. But you're a part of that process.

If you think you don't have the right voting system, then you have a vote to try and change that, and you have a voice and a right to protest. 

Instead you sit back and say "nothing to do with me".


----------



## j-mac (May 26, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> You don't have to vote for anyone. But you're a part of that process.
> 
> If you think you don't have the right voting system, then you have a vote to try and change that, and you have a voice and a right to protest.
> 
> Instead you sit back and say "nothing to do with me".


Look, we started this because you made some stupid comment about the two parties and the same outcomes. For two days now I’ve tried to get you to say who you have that you think would be different, only to get these bullshit deflections.

You have nothing troll.


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 26, 2022)

j-mac said:


> Look, we started this because you made some stupid comment about the two parties and the same outcomes. For two days now I’ve tried to get you to say who you have that you think would be different, only to get these bullshit deflections.
> 
> You have nothing troll.



Not my fault you can't get your head around simple things. You want all the replies to be nice and simple, packaged in a way you can understand them. As if life is so simple, as if the solutions to every problem is a simple thing that can be understood in three seconds by a 6 year old. 

It's not. But if you don't want to have an adult conversation..... then we won't have a conversation at all. 

Bye.


----------



## surada (May 26, 2022)

DGS49 said:


> Our tired, bedraggled old President brought out the oldest, tiredest, emptiest Leftist comment, in his lame attempt to comfort the country in the wake of this horrific school shooting today.
> 
> He claims that "we" have to have the courage to "do the right thing" on guns.
> 
> ...


Photos of the killer's rifles have been posted on line.



			School Shootings by State 2022


----------



## surada (May 26, 2022)

Pellinore said:


> I don't know how old you are, but in 1990 our murder rate was about twice as bad, neighborhood of 9.  Our crime rate has gone down since then, which is good, but it is still waaaay higher than it should be.  What is it about our country that keeps our crime rate so high, even though we've got all kinds of technology, a stable government, and stupid amounts of money?


List of mass shootings and school shootings since the 1970s. The numbers are staggering.



			School Shootings by State 2022


----------



## cnm (May 26, 2022)

DGS49 said:


> He claims that "we" have to have the courage to "do the right thing" on guns.


He knows he's lying. Everyone knows it. Americans have shown they're happy trading school children for 'freedom' and will continue to do so. Other people's school children, of course.


----------



## scruffy (May 26, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> Did you not read what I wrote?
> 
> YOU HAVE THE VOTE. It means you get a say in the laws of the country. It means when kids get shot up in your country but not in someone else's country, that you had a hand in that.


LAWS don't stop shootings, dumbass.

Neither do elected morons.


----------



## cnm (May 26, 2022)

scruffy said:


> LAWS don't stop shootings, dumbass.
> 
> Neither do elected morons.


One out of two. Not bad for a deplorable...


----------



## j-mac (May 26, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> Not my fault you can't get your head around simple things. You want all the replies to be nice and simple, packaged in a way you can understand them. As if life is so simple, as if the solutions to every problem is a simple thing that can be understood in three seconds by a 6 year old.
> 
> It's not. But if you don't want to have an adult conversation..... then we won't have a conversation at all.
> 
> Bye.


Wow...if that isn't clinical projection...


I never said the solutions are easy, but YOU said one of the problems was that we keep electing Rs or Ds. So, this part is simple. Who would you vote for that would move toward solving this problem? And why?


----------



## miketx (May 26, 2022)

occupied said:


> The price of being intractable about anything concerning guns is a classroom full of kids every now and then. It's a price the gun lobby and the right is quite comfortable with. Your hopes and prayers are insulting.


Lying butcher.


----------



## miketx (May 26, 2022)

Pellinore said:


> why do we have a higher murder rate than other developed nations?


Because filthy murdering politicians constantly release violent criminals from prison, or don't arrest them at all.


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 26, 2022)

j-mac said:


> Wow...if that isn't clinical projection...
> 
> 
> I never said the solutions are easy, but YOU said one of the problems was that we keep electing Rs or Ds. So, this part is simple. Who would you vote for that would move toward solving this problem? And why?



The solution isn't simple. The solution is changing the way people vote. In order to change the way people vote you have to change the Constitution. To change the Constitution you need to get those two parties that benefit from the current system to change to another system that won't benefit them.

Beyond that, the reason why Proportional Representation works better is:

1) There's more oversight. More political parties to watch out for the corruption. Democrats don't get much pointing out Republican corruption because the Republicans will then point out Democrat corruption. A "you scratch my back" scenario. 

2) It's easier to change political parties. 

In the UK in the early 1990s this anti-EU political party called UKIP was founded. UKIP is kind of further right, more right than the Tory Party (equivalent of the Republicans). The UK has FPTP just like the USA.

In Germany in 2013 an anti-EU, further right political party called AfD was founded. Germany has PR.

In 2015 UKIP gained 12.6% of the vote in the UK General Election (pre-Brexit). They gained one seat out of 650 seats. 

In 2017 the AfD gained 12.6% of the vote in the German Federal Election. 


The difference here is that with PR every party can be viable in a short space of time. In the UK lots of people wanted to vote UKIP, and lots did. But because UKIP needed to win more votes than anyone else in a small space, they couldn't. 

In fact they had 3.8 million votes to the Lib Dems 2.4 million votes, and the Lib Dems won 8 seats because they have certain areas where they're a viable party. 

With PR if people don't like a certain party's policies, they'll vote someone else, which forces the main parties to make sure their policies are in line with what the people want. 

In the US the two main parties tell people what they want. They stand on HUGE platforms and people get to decide which is least worst. 

UKIP stood on one issue. People will vote on one issue. You can't do that in the US. 


If you look at a list of least corrupt countries, they mostly vote Proportional Representation, except Singapore, which is more or less a democratic dictatorship anyway. 

If you want an issue like gun control to be SENSIBLE, then you need political parties that are sensible. You get this with PR, because they know if they're not sensible they could easily lose all their seats at the next election. In the US the Dems or Reps could stand on a platform of mating giant bees with cows and they'd know no third party would stand a chance even then.


----------



## j-mac (May 27, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> The solution isn't simple. The solution is changing the way people vote. In order to change the way people vote you have to change the Constitution. To change the Constitution you need to get those two parties that benefit from the current system to change to another system that won't benefit them.
> 
> Beyond that, the reason why Proportional Representation works better is:
> 
> ...


You’d need a constitutional convention to do that. I order to get one, you need *two-thirds of state legislatures (34 states) call for one*.

I‘d suggest you get busy, and not on an anonymous message board either.

But, since you are doing everything to not answer what candidates you think would change things to your liking, I have to conclude you are wasting my, and your time.


----------



## miketx (May 27, 2022)

cnm said:


> One out of two. Not bad for a deplorable...


Sez the butcher.


----------



## August West (May 27, 2022)

Death-Ninja said:


> The guns, they are specifically the reason we are not yet slaves to psychopaths such as Biden, Pelosi, Schumer, the Clinton's, Obama's, Gates, Fauci ect ect ect....


Spoken like a well trained NRA parrot and you earned your daily cracker for that little piece of stupid. How many evil Democrats have you gunned down, cowboy?


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 27, 2022)

j-mac said:


> You’d need a constitutional convention to do that. I order to get one, you need *two-thirds of state legislatures (34 states) call for one*.
> 
> I‘d suggest you get busy, and not on an anonymous message board either.
> 
> But, since you are doing everything to not answer what candidates you think would change things to your liking, I have to conclude you are wasting my, and your time.



Yeah, I guess wanting a better political system is a waste of time because most people like being treated like slaves.


----------



## Death-Ninja (May 27, 2022)

August West said:


> Spoken like a well trained NRA parrot and you earned your daily cracker for that little piece of stupid. How many evil Democrats have you gunned down, cowboy?


The fascism is strong in this one.....


----------



## Quasar44 (May 27, 2022)

Gun mental case
Nobody should have an assault gun


----------



## Quasar44 (May 27, 2022)

All you need is a .38 revolver for home protection


----------



## j-mac (May 28, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> Yeah, I guess wanting a better political system is a waste of time because most people like being treated like slaves.


Oh please…That must be why millions are flocking to our Southern border for Biden’s welcome mat…dumbass.


----------



## j-mac (May 28, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> Gun mental case
> Nobody should have an assault gun


Tell me what an “assault gun” is….


----------



## August West (May 28, 2022)

j-mac said:


> Oh please…That must be why millions are flocking to our Southern border for Biden’s welcome mat…dumbass.


Poor people all over the world are trying to get into more prosperous countries and they`ve been doing it for centuries. If Biden`s letting in millions, why is my local pizza shop closed 2 days a week due to a lack of employees? I don`t care who makes my pizza. Adding tacos to their menu would be great.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 28, 2022)

Do the right thing, put armed security in schools.


----------



## j-mac (May 28, 2022)

August West said:


> Poor people all over the world are trying to get into more prosperous countries and they`ve been doing it for centuries. If Biden`s letting in millions, why is my local pizza shop closed 2 days a week due to a lack of employees? I don`t care who makes my pizza. Adding tacos to their menu would be great.


About your pizza place, who knows? Increased prices, bad management,  shortage of supplies?

Or, it could just be that the millianiels that used to work those kinds of places are too ficking lazy to work for a living...

And yes, we are more prosperous because there is more freedom, and opportunity Herr than anywhere else on earth.


----------



## surada (May 28, 2022)

butchyboy said:


> Lying butcher.


Remember the school massacre in Santa Fe?



			https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/18/us/texas-school-shooting/index.html


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 28, 2022)

j-mac said:


> Oh please…That must be why millions are flocking to our Southern border for Biden’s welcome mat…dumbass.



Ah, insults. By, forever.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 28, 2022)

The sick Left adamantly teaches young children that a moral compass is a horrible thing, that men belong in girls bathrooms, that America is fundamentally a racist hateful place, that the unborn are nothing more than blobs of flushable tissue..... and that God is a fairy tale........

Then demand you ignore their stupidity, accept their policies and give up all your rights to them as the solution.

We're dealing with mentally ill, if not rabidly sick people who are convinced you are the problem,


----------



## scruffy (May 28, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> The solution isn't simple. The solution is changing the way people vote. In order to change the way people vote you have to change the Constitution. To change the Constitution you need to get those two parties that benefit from the current system to change to another system that won't benefit them.
> 
> Beyond that, the reason why Proportional Representation works better is:
> 
> ...


We have no interest in being like anyone in Europe 

Thank you anyway


----------



## j-mac (May 29, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> Ah, insults. By, forever.


Stupid comments, get stupid replies…do better.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 29, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> What's costing a 'classroom full of kids' is the unwillingness of the schools to protect those they have the responsibility to protect. Hell, they don't think their own lives are worth protecting.
> 
> "When seconds count, the police are only minutes away."


----------



## M14 Shooter (May 31, 2022)

j-mac said:


> Tell me what an “assault gun” is….


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 4, 2022)

Death-Ninja said:


> The guns, they are specifically the reason we are not yet slaves to psychopaths such as Biden, Pelosi, Schumer, the Clinton's, Obama's, Gates, Fauci ect ect ect....


Oh, you guys are real bright.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 4, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> View attachment 652336


It takes a while but gun a holics admit what everyone else knows. They have a small dick.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 4, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Some people think America is a big candy store and that because there is so much candy that they are entitled to have some of it without paying for it. When they find out they have to pay for the candy they get mad and kill people.


You’re talking about right wingers, right.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 4, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> View attachment 651310


All carried by permitted and legal gun  owners with training. Just the opposite of what gun a holics want. They want juveniles, felons, mentally ill and criminals to have firearms. Because for years,  the nra had a convicted felon for a president, upon his leaving it’s hard to find anyone qualified….there just aren‘t enough convicted felons. The NRA has supported felons being legal gun carriers to recruit more people to fill their positions.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 4, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> All carried by permitted and legal gun  owners training. Just the opposite of what gun a holics want.



Well, that's just a lie...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 4, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> The left has come up with loads of suggestions. You just don't want to hear them.



You leftists have passed tons of gun laws, the beat goes on

Now what?

Frigid goes limp


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 4, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Well, that's just a lie...


What ? You guys support the not having back ground checks for buyers and so called “ constitutional “ carry so any  breathing humanoid doesn’t need a permit to carry


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 4, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> You leftists have passed tons of gun laws, the beat goes on
> 
> Now what?
> 
> Frigid goes limp


Really ? There is no federal law keeping you from privately and unknowingly selling a gun to a 15 year old or felon or wild  pig in heat. Just take the money, hand over a  gun  and ask no questions. You’re covered. Acting dumb to protect yourself from prosecution comes easy to gun a holics who are the primary movers of firearms to the criminal world.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 4, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> What ? You guys support the not having back ground checks for buyers and so called “ constitutional “ carry so any  breathing humanoid doesn’t need a permit to carry



You're an idiot.

I've never; not once, called for no background checks, and I've never typed the phrase "Constitutional carry" until I did it in this post.

Pull your head out of your ass, asshole, and stop painting with such a broad brush. You might even look less stupid...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 4, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Really ? There is no federal law keeping you from privately and unknowingly selling a gun to a 15 year old or felon or wild  pig in heat. Just take the money, hand over a  gun  and ask no questions. You’re covered. Acting dumb to protect yourself from prosecution comes easy to gun a holics who are the primary movers of firearms to the criminal world.



Who the FCK are you?


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 4, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Who the FCK are you?


You an owl ?


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 4, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> You're an idiot.
> 
> I've never; not once, called for no background checks, and I've never typed the phrase "Constitutional carry" until I did it in this post.
> 
> Pull your head out of your ass, asshole, and stop painting with such a broad brush. You might even look less stupid...


So, you support universal  background checks.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 4, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> So, you support universal  background checks.



I have no problem with background checks...


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 4, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> I have no problem with background checks...


Universal background checks….for every firearm transfer of ownership.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 4, 2022)

petro said:


> This was no NRA member...
> View attachment 649204
> 
> Put the blame where it belongs.
> ...


That person had nothing to do with a shooting. Why do you lie?


----------



## Woodznutz (Jun 5, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Universal background checks….for every firearm transfer of ownership.


My son will get all my guns when I croak...with no background check.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 5, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Universal background checks….for every firearm transfer of ownership.



What's the point of undergoing a background check every single time someone purchases a firearm? If I buy multiple guns in a week, but on different days, a background check for each purchase is redundant and a waste of time and money. So, no, I wouldn't support that, because it's stupid...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 5, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> My son will get all my guns when I croak...with no background check.



Yup.

My daughter's only interested the Colt .380 I carry. So, my nephew will get not only all of my brother's guns, but mine, as well. When my brother and I are gone, my nephew will have close to 100 firearms...


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Dagosa (Jun 5, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> What's the point of undergoing a background check every single time someone purchases a firearm?


Every single gun used in crime started out with a sale from an FFL dealer. They subsequently found their way into the hands of criminals through theft and private sales being the vast majority. Get real. Gun a holics are the biggest conduit of guns into the criminal world. Your post  is a fallacy and filled with BS.  Requiring   universal background checks for fully auto firearms has reduced the incidents of use in crimes of the over 100,000 in the public arena to  non existent. Pedal your BS elsewhere.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 5, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> What's the point of undergoing a background check every single time someone purchases a firearm? If I buy multiple guns in a week, but on different days, a background check for each purchase is redundant and a waste of time and money. So, no, I wouldn't support that, because it's stupid...


That’s an opinion that’s FOS. WTF does different days have to do with it. You can easily sell guns personally to anyone you want without a background check including  criminals, kids and mentally incapable, simply by not asking any ID. You gun a holics do it all the time


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 5, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Every single gun used in crime stated out with a sale from an FFL dealer. They subsequently found their way into the hands of criminals through theft and private sales being the vast majority. Get real Gun a holics are the biggest conduit of guns into the criminal world. Your post  is a fallacy and filled with BS.



Says the idiot who's just proven he's too stupid to answer a simple question...



Dagosa said:


> Requiring   universal background checks for fully auto firearms has reduced the incidents of use in crimes of the over 100,000 in the public arena to  non existent. Pedal your BS elsewhere.



Oh, I absolutely support universal background checks and registration for all fully automatic weapon purchases.

LOL!!!


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 5, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> That’s an opinion that’s FOS. WTF does different days have to do with it. You can easily sell guns personally to anyone you want without a background check including  criminals, kids and mentally incapable, simply by not asking any ID. You gun a holics do it all the time



No shit.

But if I buy a gun today and they run a background check on me, and then I buy another gun on Tuesday, what's going to be different on that second background check?


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 5, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> No shit.
> 
> But if I buy a gun today and they run a background check on me, and then I buy another gun on Tuesday, what's going to be different on that second background check?


That makes no sense at all. You can’t complete the sale without a BC. If you are requiring a BC of the person you sell to, he can’t have the firearm till it’s complete. If you fail to require one, you face a federal crime and loss of your own fire arm rights. Like other gun laws. The feds offer rewards for  violation  of federal laws. That fear alone among gun traders has dried up the market for full auto weapons In private sales. It works in every country that has it. You’re blowing smoke.

Canada has eliminated the high rate of gun violence and forced buyers to go to the US to buy guns privately with out universal  background checks . That’s why they have get even more strict. It’s you gun a holics who move guns privately who are increasing  banning talk.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 5, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Says the idiot who's just proven he's too stupid to answer a simple question...


So, if you ask an intelligent question, we’ll take it seriously.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 5, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> My son will get all my guns when I croak...with no background check.


Not if it’s a federal law that requires BC for your son. You have an executor of wills. They will benresponsible for the firearm. A well written universal BC cannot be circumvented by you dying.


----------



## BackAgain (Jun 5, 2022)

occupied said:


> The price of being intractable about anything concerning guns is a classroom full of kids every now and then. It's a price the gun lobby and the right is quite comfortable with. Your hopes and prayers are insulting.


Bullshit. Such idiotic emotionalism is your leftarded way of “thinking.”  *Boiled down, your assertion* is that *to the extent we have a right to have guns, it is dangerous and therefore needs to be eradicated.* You won’t admit it because clear exposition doesn’t suit your agenda. But that is nevertheless the essence of your argument. 

You also have a right to free speech. Sometimes that can become more dangerous than guns. If we adhere to your kind of emotionalism instead of thinking things through, it would follow that you’d support eradicating free speech, too. 

Application denied.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 5, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> That makes no sense at all. You can’t complete the sale without a BC. If you are requiring a BC of the person you sell to



Please tell me you're smarter than this in real life...


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 5, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Please tell me you're smarter than this in real life...


Just keep pretending you know wtf you’re talikng about. The problem is not with the buyer doofus …ITS THE SELLER. I don’t give a shit about you buying gun, it’s the seller who is responsible for requiring UBC. I guess you’ve never been to a FFL dealer.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 5, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Yup.
> 
> My daughter's only interested the Colt .380 I carry. So, my nephew will get not only all of my brother's guns, but mine, as well. When my brother and I are gone, my nephew will have close to 100 firearms...


Not if there is a UBC law. Guess you never heard about the executor of a will.


----------



## Woodznutz (Jun 5, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Not if it’s a federal law that requires BC for your son. You have an executor of wills. They will benresponsible for the firearm. A well written universal BC cannot be circumvented by you dying.


Personal property, which includes my guns, under a certain value is not probated in my state. Also, I don't have a registered will as my 'estate' is in financial instruments that are Pay On Death (POD) to my kids with no probate requirement.


----------



## Woodznutz (Jun 5, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Not if there is a UBC law. Guess you never heard about the executor of a will.


Unless there is a dispute over disposition of personal property, such as guns, the heirs usually decide among themselves who gets what. I was the executor of my brother's estate, and his guns were not listed among his probated assets. Neither were his tools, vehicle, furniture, or other items of little value. One of his guns went to his son, as his daughter didn't want it. Then he gave it to me, with no BC. It will be among the guns that my son will inherit, also with no BC.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 5, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Just keep pretending you know wtf you’re talikng about. The problem is not with the buyer doofus …ITS THE SELLER. I don’t give a shit about you buying gun, it’s the seller who is responsible for requiring UBC. I guess you’ve never been to a FFL dealer.



I most certainly have.

And the issue is most certainly the buyer, as the seller is rarely, if ever, the one committing a mass shooting...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 5, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Not if there is a UBC law. Guess you never heard about the executor of a will.



My daughter is the executor of my will.

Anything not listed in the will goes to her, as she's my sole heir...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 5, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Just keep pretending you know wtf you’re talikng about.



Right.

This from the mental giant who made this comment:

"Requiring universal background checks for fully auto firearms has reduced the incidents of use in crimes of the over 100,000 in the public arena to non existent."

If you knew what _you _were talking about, you would know that you can't walk into a gun store anywhere in America, slap down your cash and buy a fully automatic weapon, you stupid fuck. For starters, while it's technically legal for a private citizen to own a fully automatic weapon, it has to be one made prior to 1986. Furthermore, most gun dealers won't have something like that on hand, simply because actually selling it and putting it into the hands of a customer is an arduous process.

To legally own a machine gun, you first have to apply for approval from the federal government, which you're not likely to get. After actually paying for the gun, you must fill out an ATF Form 4 application and wait for approval before taking possession of the firearm. The FBI conducts a thorough background check using fingerprints and a photograph required with your application. This is a process which could take up to as a year to process. There's also a $200 “NFA tax stamp” requirement for each weapon transaction. The dealer maintains possession of the gun during the entire process.

Then again, you don't know what the fuck you're talking about, so you didn't know all of that.

Consider yourself schooled, dumbass...


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 5, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Right.
> 
> This from the mental giant who made this comment:
> 
> ...


A lot of imbecilic babble still doesn’t alter the fact that full autos are not used in crimes. There are more  then 100,000 in the hands of the general public. Few are ever transferred to criminals because of their regulation. I’ve shot them legally plenty of times, more in civilian  domain then ever in the military for over ten years. It’s hilarious babble on your part. Regulation reduces gun violence better in every developed   Country in the world.


You‘re probably a fearful little runt with a small dick. Many gun a holics are.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 5, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> A lot of imbecilic babble still doesn’t alter the fact that full autos are not used in crimes. There are more  then 100,000 in the hands of the general public. Few are ever transferred to criminals because of their regulation. I’ve shot them legally plenty of times, more in civilian  domain then ever in the military for over ten years. It’s hilarious babble on your part. Regulation reduces gun violence better in every developed   Country in the world.



Thank you for making my point for me, idiot.

So you believe regulation is what keeps fully automatic weapons from being used in mass shootings. For a moment, let's pretend you're right.

If what you say is true, guess what the mass shooters have done? That's right, dipshit, they found something else to use with which to commit their crimes. Doing away with so-called "assault weapons" won't decrease the number of mass shootings. It'll just decrease the number of mass shootings committed with a so-called "assault weapon".

Sadly, you're too ducking stupid to comprehend that...



Dagosa said:


> You‘re probably a fearful little runt with a small dick. Many gun a holics are.



And you needn't concern yourself with the size of my dick, cupcake. I'd never let it get anywhere near that diseased snatch of yours anyway...


----------



## Death-Ninja (Jun 6, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Oh, you guys are real bright.


I certainly am, you not so much!


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 7, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Thank you for making my point for me, idiot.
> 
> So you believe regulation is what keeps fully automatic weapons from being used in mass shootings. For a moment, let's pretend you're right.
> 
> ...


Both countries and states with universal background checks have on average fewer gun crimes. Fact. Your repeated drivel  means nothing. You just keep repeating the same unsubstantiated crappolla. There is no pretending I’m right. I a actually am doofus. Now take your toothless rants and spread them elsewhere.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 7, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> And you needn't concern yourself with the size of my dick, cupcake. I'd never let it get anywhere near that diseased snatch of yours anyway...


OK, I over exaggerated. You’re just a fearful little runt which you don’t deny.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 7, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I a actually am doofus.



That's not even a sentence, you stupid fuck.

Pro tip: If you're going to make some feeble attempt to insult someone's lack of intelligence, you need to be mindful that you don't highlight your own.

"Doofus"...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 7, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> That's not even a sentence, you stupid fuck.
> 
> Pro tip: If you're going to make some feeble attempt to insult someone's lack of intelligence, you need to be mindful that you don't highlight your own.
> 
> "Doofus"...



He is actually a doofus.


----------



## Flash (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 7, 2022)

Flash said:


> View attachment 655022


Red flag laws are the anti-gun loons' favorite red dream.
Suppress free speech with the threat of taking guns away from the law abiding.


----------



## Flash (Jun 7, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Red flag laws are the anti-gun loons' favorite red dream.
> Suppress free speech with the threat of taking guns away from the law abiding.


Remember when the Obama tried to red flag veterans and people that were religious by calling them potential terrorists? Later the sonofabitch tried to red flag veterans receiving treatment from the VA.

Liberals would red flag everybody that didn't vote Democrat if they had their way.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 7, 2022)

Flash said:


> Remember when the Obama tried to red flag veterans and people that were religious by calling them potential terrorists? Later the sonofabitch tried to red flag veterans receiving treatment from the VA.
> Liberals would red flag everybody that didn't vote Democrat if they had their way.


I'm sure that's their eventual intent.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 8, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> That's not even a sentence, you stupid fuck.
> 
> Pro tip: If you're going to make some feeble attempt to insult someone's lack of intelligence, you need to be mindful that you don't highlight your own.
> 
> "Doofus"...


That’s idiot pig Latin. Thought you’d understand it better.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 8, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> That’s idiot pig Latin. Thought you’d understand it better.



Figures, as it was stated by an idiot pig...


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 8, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Figures, as it was stated by an idiot pig...


You were confused by the addition of one letter “a”. Amazing.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 8, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You were confused by the addition of one letter “a”. Amazing.



Spin it any way you want, dumbass...


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 8, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Spin it any way you want, dumbass...


You’re the one with the tiny pecker….canon shooter.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 9, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You’re the one with the tiny pecker….canon shooter.



Why are you so obsessed with the size of my dick? It won't be getting anywhere near that diseased gash of yours that you call a pussy, so worry not...


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 9, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Why are you so obsessed with the size of my dick? It won't be getting anywhere near that diseased gash of yours that you call a pussy, so worry not...


You mean the lack of a dick ; typical of gun a holics.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 9, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You mean the lack of a dick ; typical of gun a holics.


Well, at least it's good to know you're not denying that diseased gash.

I think it's funny how dipshits like you think anyone who owns a gun is a "gunaholic".

I think anyone who _doesn't_ own a gun is a cowardly bitch. How 'bout that?


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 10, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Well, at least it's good to know you're not denying that diseased gash.
> 
> I think it's funny how dipshits like you think anyone who owns a gun is a "gunaholic".
> 
> I think anyone who _doesn't_ own a gun is a cowardly bitch. How 'bout that?


No, you’re all dipshits when you promote arming criminals.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 10, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Both countries and states with universal background checks have on average fewer gun crimes. Fact. Your repeated drivel  means nothing. You just keep repeating the same unsubstantiated crappolla. There is no pretending I’m right. I a actually am doofus. Now take your toothless rants and spread them elsewhere.



Wrong……..which is why you don’t link to actual research……..

You guys make things up and expect us to just bow to you….not going to happen.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 10, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You mean the lack of a dick ; typical of gun a holics.



And here we go…….talk guns and the anti-gun fanatics get sexually aroused…they start to sweat, tremble and then they start to rub themselves in sensitive places…….

You idiots really need to get help….

Deep inside you know your gun fetish is just wrong…but you don’t have the strength to stop….so instead…you want all guns banned…..

get professional help instead and leave normal people alone….


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 10, 2022)

Flash said:


> Remember when the Obama tried to red flag veterans and people that were religious by calling them potential terrorists? Later the sonofabitch tried to red flag veterans receiving treatment from the VA.
> 
> Liberals would red flag everybody that didn't vote Democrat if they had their way.



You can see it already with the Soviet show trial they are using to go after Trump…..


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 10, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Red flag laws are the anti-gun loons' favorite red dream.
> Suppress free speech with the threat of taking guns away from the law abiding.



The leftists/democrats have Swatted Tim Pool 9 times…….SWAT teams have been called against him 9 times now……..imagine if leftists get the ability to just call the police under Red Flag laws….then they take your guns and you have to get a lawyer to get them back……


----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 10, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> No, you’re all dipshits when you promote arming criminals.



And where, exactly, have I done that?


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 11, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> And where, exactly, have I done that?


The entire gun a holics group doesn’t even favor what all the nations of free world  do and a vast majority guns owners want. They don’t want you and the rest of the gun a holics selling guns to criminals.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 12, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> The entire gun a holics group doesn’t even favor what all the nations of free world  do and a vast majority guns owners want. They don’t want you and the rest of the gun a holics selling guns to criminals.



Well, I've never advocated for that...


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 12, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Well, I've never advocated for that...


All gun a holics have. That includes you. Just pretending universal background checks don’t work is support for criminal purchase of firearms.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 12, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Well, I've never advocated for that...




Deniers support criminals buying guns. .


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 12, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> All gun a holics have. That includes you. Just pretending universal background checks don’t work is support for criminal purchase of firearms.



Well, all I can say is you're pretty much the most ignorant sonofabitch I've encountered in a while. If you think making up dipshit words like gunaholics" makes you feel clever, have at it, hoss. It says far more about your immature approach to everything in what is surely a pitiful life you lead than it does about any gun owner.

My stance in support of background checks isn't exactly a secret, and I've shared it on this forum many, many times.

You're just too fucking stupid to comprehend it...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 12, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Deniers support criminals buying guns. .
> View attachment 656905



I'm against criminals buying guns.

Here in Chicago, our retarded Cook County State's Attorney, Kim Foxx, lets 
black criminals, caught with guns, out with no bail. Sometimes with no charges. She's awesome!

_*Illinois prosecutors rejected charging five suspects* in a deadly gang-related shootout that unfolded in Chicago, despite police reportedly seeking to charge all five suspects with murder and aggravated battery. 

The shootout took place in the Austin community of Chicago Friday morning, and was reportedly sparked by an internal dispute between two factions of the Four Corner Hustlers gang, the Chicago Sun Times reported, citing an internal police report and a law enforcement source familiar with the investigation. 

Five men were taken into custody over the shootout, which required a SWAT team response and led to police finding more than 70 shell casings. *One shooter was left dead and two of the suspects wounded.*_

Prosecutors reject charges for 5 suspects involved in deadly Chicago shootout, cite mutual combat: Report


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 12, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I'm against criminals buying guns.



No shit. Who the fk isn’t. Thats a farcical statement. Crminals will always buy guns if given the opportunity which you and the nra propose.
If you’re not against selling them to criminals, underaged or mentally unfit. If you’re fine with periodicals going out to public advertising private sales to anyone with no required BC, you’re a a proponent of mass gun hysteria……and you’re a gun provider for any criminal whose willing to and able to buy a gun.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 12, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> My stance in support of background checks isn't exactly a secret, and I've shared it on this forum many, many times.


Your stance like all gun a holics is bull shit.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 12, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Well, I've never advocated for that...


Of course you do. You’re against mandatory universal background checks


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 12, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I'm against criminals buying guns.
> 
> Here in Chicago, our retarded Cook County State's Attorney, Kim Foxx, lets
> black criminals, caught with guns, out with no bail. Sometimes with no charges. She's awesome!
> ...


Wahhhh.
When in doubt, bring up Chicago which is less dangerous then a plethora of southern cites


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 12, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Your stance like all gun a holics is bull shit.



And therein lies the problem.

Idiot, dipshit libs like yourself aren't interested in compromising on _anything_. Instead, you focus your efforts on the one thing you will _never_, ever get: A complete ban on guns.

First off, there are just too many of them out there. They're never going completely away, regardless of what the law says. If private gun ownership was outlawed tomorrow, millions of Americans would immediately be living outside the law. There will always be guns, and the left needs to understand that so they can stop wasting their time trying to achieve the unachievable. There are over 400,000,000 privately owned firearms in this country. They're not going away just because someone says "Hey, that's illegal now!"

Second, it would take a super majority in both the House and the Senate, and ratification by 38 States, to amend the Constitution. That's just not ever going to happen. The left will never have the votes they need.

So, instead of wasting time trying to ban guns that are scary looking, why not come to the table with some ideas that are actually viable?

The left seems to possess a complete inability to even think of doing that...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 12, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Of course you do. You’re against mandatory universal background checks



What are you willing to compromise on?


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 12, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> What are you willing to compromise on?


See, you are in favor of criminals getting guns. I have as many firearms as I need for hunting and a weapons permit to carry. Tell me, what do I have to fear taking a BC which I had to do to work in five different jobs. It’s hilarious. You seem to worry more about the bus driver for your kids getting one then a criminal.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 12, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> No shit. Who the fk isn’t. Thats a farcical statement. Crminals will always buy guns if given the opportunity which you and the nra propose.
> If you’re not against selling them to criminals, underaged or mentally unfit. If you’re fine with periodicals going out to public advertising private sales to anyone with no required BC, you’re a a proponent of mass gun hysteria……and you’re a gun provider for any criminal whose willing to and able to buy a gun.



*Crminals will always buy guns if given the opportunity which you and the nra propose.*

I've never proposed allowing criminals to buy guns. Why are you lying?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 12, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Wahhhh.
> When in doubt, bring up Chicago which is less dangerous then a plethora of southern cites



Well I live in Chicago.........


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 12, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Well I live in Chicago.........


Consider yourself lucky you don’t live in Memphis.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 12, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Crminals will always buy guns if given the opportunity which you and the nra propose.*
> 
> I've never proposed allowing criminals to buy guns. Why are you lying?


You never proposed private sellers mandate background checks for private buyers. They do it in states that show decrease in gun  violence.  Maybe you never knew this. Every manufactured firearm started out with an FFL sale. After that, no one mandates the gun a holic seller .


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 12, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Consider yourself lucky you don’t live in Memphis.



You're right, there are Dem shitholes worse than Chicago.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 12, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You never proposed private sellers mandate background checks for private buyers.



You're right. I never have.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 12, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> You're right. I never have.


Congrats, you support criminals getting guns…..case closed.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 12, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> You're right, there are Dem shitholes worse than Chicago.


Like the state of Texas controlled by repugnants. That’s a shit hole, Mississippi and a bunch of other of the most dangerous states to live in controlled by repugnants.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 12, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Congrats, you support criminals getting guns…..case closed.



No, I don't.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 12, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Like the entire state of Texas controlled by repugnants.



Texas is more dangerous than Chicago?


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 12, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Texas is more dangerous than Chicago?


You didn’t  hear ? Texas is a state, Chicago is a city.
Now Illinois, is MUCH safer then Texas. See how that works ?


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 12, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Texas is more dangerous than Chicago?


Now cities……There are NINE REP.   controlled CITIES with higher homicide rates then Chicago.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 12, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You didn’t  hear ? Texas is a state, Chicago is a city.
> Now Illinois, is MUCH safer then Texas. See how that works ?



So your comparison was stupid? Good to know.

*Now Illinois, is MUCH safer then Texas.*

In what categories? Link?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 12, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Now cities……There are NINE REP.   controlled CITIES with higher homicide rates then Chicago.



Post your list.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 12, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Post your list.



Meet the Republicans representing cities with a higher murder rate than Chicago​








						Meet the Republicans representing cities with a higher murder rate than Chicago
					

As Democrats escalate calls for tougher gun laws, conservative House members offer pushback but few alternatives to gun control laws




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 12, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> So your comparison was stupid? Good to know.
> 
> *Now Illinois, is MUCH safer then Texas.*
> 
> In what categories? Link?


Pick out a category, choose a main stream source, not Fox, tell us what parameters you wish for rates….per 100,000 for example.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 12, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Meet the Republicans representing cities with a higher murder rate than Chicago​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the list.
Looks like 25 Dem cities, 9 Republican cities with higher murder rates than Chicago. Kind of.

Jackson MS, Baton Rouge, Cincinnati, Dayton, South Bend and Wilmington all have Dem mayors.
I think the other three are non-partisan or independent.

Maybe you need a more honest list?

Just because a city has a Republican member of Congress doesn't make them a Rep controlled city.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 12, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Pick out a category, choose a main stream source, not Fox, tell us what parameters you wish for rates….per 100,000 for example.



You made the claim, you didn't already have proof?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 12, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> See, you are in favor of criminals getting guns.



I'm not, but if you insist on being an ignorant, non-thinking little brain-dead fuck, I won't try to stop you...



Dagosa said:


> I have as many firearms as I need for hunting and a weapons permit to carry. Tell me, what do I have to fear taking a BC which I had to do to work in five different jobs. It’s hilarious. You seem to worry more about the bus driver for your kids getting one then a criminal.



Why are you afraid to answer my question?

What are you, as an anti-gun, American-hating lib, willing to compromise on?

Do you agree that we will never, ever get rid of all guns?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 12, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Crminals will always buy guns if given the opportunity which you and the nra propose.*
> 
> I've never proposed allowing criminals to buy guns. Why are you lying?



Because she has no valid argument. She has no plan, no suggestions. She just whines and makes up silly names for people who disagree with her...


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jun 12, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> A gun in a classroom will not kill anyone by itself but, a well trained teacher could protect their students with one if needed.  Guns are not bad.  They are inanimate objects.   There is no reason to limit law abiding citizens from buying or owning the


No teacher should have to carry a gun in the classroom. They are not police officers.


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 12, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> No teacher should have to carry a gun in the classroom. They are not police officers.


One does not have to be a police officer to be trained and know how to use a gun.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jun 12, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> One does not have to be a police officer to be trained and know how to use a gun.


Teachers have enough responsibility. They shouldn't have to carry guns in the classroom. Too much can go wrong.


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 12, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> Teachers have enough responsibility. They shouldn't have to carry guns in the classroom. Too much can go wrong.


There are 2 dead teachers right now that may not have been dead if they were trained and armed.  Besides if would-be perps knew their 'going out in a blaze of glory' won't happen because the targets are hardened with armed teachers and armed school guards it would be a deterrent to them.   The first perp that tries it again will be ventilated and just put down like a rabid dog.   That's called deterring violence.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 12, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> Teachers have enough responsibility. They shouldn't have to carry guns in the classroom. Too much can go wrong.




14 states already do it without a problem...


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 12, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Like the state of Texas controlled by repugnants. That’s a shit hole, Mississippi and a bunch of other of the most dangerous states to live in controlled by repugnants.




Yeah....Texas is such a shithole everyone from California is moving there including all the Tech Geniuses.....

You are such a dumb ass.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 12, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Meet the Republicans representing cities with a higher murder rate than Chicago​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Idiot....from your link...by city....the mayors of these cities.......the ones listed as having Republican House members....

First......members of the house do not control cities...you idiot...they represent large districts with no direct say in how the police are treated or releasing violent criminals over and over again..

The mayor of jackson mississippi is a democrat....

Baton Rouge...except for 2 republicans.....democrat mayors going back to 1872

Little Rock, Arkansas...democrat

Cincinatti, Ohio....except for  "Charterite," mayors, the rest are democrats going back to 1971

Dayton, Ohio...democrats...again...

South Bend, Indiana.....democrat

Kansas City, Missouri....2 Republicans...democrats going back to 1918...

Wilmington, North Carolina....democrat

So..........you have nothing....the reason you morons use the Federal House...is you have to try to hide the democrat party policies and the way they increase violent crime...


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> I'm not, but if you insist on being an ignorant, non-thinking little brain-dead fuck, I won't try to stop you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You’re not in favor of criminals getting guns, but you’re not in favor of universal background checks…..pretty dumb combination.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> There are 2 dead teachers right now that may not have been dead if they were trained and armed.


That’s bullshit. Cops can easily be defeated with body armor and an AR15. You think teachers won’t be ?


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> There are 2 dead teachers right now that may not have been dead if they were trained and armed.  Besides if would-be perps knew their 'going out in a blaze of glory' won't happen because the targets are hardened with armed teachers and armed school guards it would be a deterrent to them.   The first perp that tries it again will be ventilated and just put down like a rabid dog.   That's called deterring violence.


You don’t have a fking clue do you.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You’re not in favor of criminals getting guns, but you’re not in favor of universal background checks…..pretty dumb combination.




Hey...dipshit...explain how universal background checks keep criminals from getting guns....

first, you have to get around...

1) criminals steal guns

2) criminals use straw buyers...people who can pass any background checks, to buy their guns from legal gun sellers...

Get back to us when you can get past those two facts....

You assholes want universal background checks simply so you can then demand gun registration.....


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> That’s bullshit. Cops can easily be defeated with body armor and an AR15. You think teachers won’t be ?




Explain this...you dumb ass....this happened the same week as Uvalde......she is not a cop, she is not a Navy SEAL.......

West Virginia mass shooting stopped...

*People like this West Virginia woman who stopped what could have become a mass shooting just a day after Uvalde.*

*Police said a woman who was lawfully carrying a pistol shot and killed a man who began shooting at a crowd of people Wednesday night in Charleston.*

*Dennis Butler was killed after allegedly shooting at dozens of people attending a graduation party Wednesday near the Vista View Apartment complex. No injuries were reported from those at the party.

Investigators said Butler was warned about speeding in the area with children present before he left. He later returned with an AR-15-style firearm and began firing into the crowd before he was shot and killed.

“Instead of running from the threat, she engaged with the threat and saved several lives last night,” Charleston Police Department Chief of Detectives Tony Hazelett said.
Officers did not go into detail, but said Butler did have an extensive criminal history.*
Now, doesn’t that sound like an attempted mass shooting to you?
But it wasn’t.
It wasn’t because the woman was there, had a gun, and had the will to use it at that crucial moment. Hazelett noted the woman won’t be facing any charges, which she shouldn’t.

West Virginia armed citizen stops potential mass shooting
=======


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You’re not in favor of criminals getting guns, but you’re not in favor of universal background checks…..pretty dumb combination.


Universal background checks are a waste of time and money. They will do little to thwart gun violence.

If a person buys a gun on January 1 and gets a background check, that's fine. Perfect. If that person receives his gun and then goes to buy another on February 1, you want him to have another background check.

_That's_ stupid.

First, the odds of there being a significant change in a person's background check is slim to none. If a person does go off the rails after the start of that first background check, he's already got a gun. Second, if someone is planning to shoot up a school, odds are he won't obtain his weapon of choice through legal channels. Sure, it happens, as in Uvalde, but the fact of the matter there is that the shooter passed the background check.

I got my Florida CCW four years ago. July of 2018 was the last time I had a background check. There's been no change in my mental health, I'm not depressed or abusing drugs, nor have I had any run-ins with law enforcement. Basically, if you run a background check on me tomorrow, you're going to see pretty much the same picture that you'd have seen four years ago.

There are people who don't want background checks at all, and there are those, like you, who want one every time the wind blows. I'm neither. I'm more than willing to compromise on the issue of background checks. That doesn't mean capitulate to the idea, it means I'll compromise on it.

Now, I'll ask you again (since you seem to be cowardly avoiding it): What are *you *willing to compromise on?


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Universal background checks are a waste of time and money. They will do little to thwart gun violence.


They work…..states that have them on average, have less gun  violence. You just want to be free to sell guns to criminals.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Basically, if you run a background check on me tomorrow, you're going to see pretty much the same picture that you'd have seen four years ago.


Typical deflection. We don’t have universal BC  to keep you from buying a gun fool. It’s to keep you from selling a gun to criminals. You love to be able to sell a gun in private sales to anyone.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> They work…..states that have them on average, have less gun  violence. You just want to be free to sell guns to criminals.



Okay, so I guess I'm just going to go ahead and move you over to that great big steamy pile of human shit that is my "ignore" list.

I've tried to have an actual conversation with you, despite your ignorant assertion that I want to sell criminals guns. 


I've said that I'm in favor of background checks, and I'm willing to compromise on that issue. I've asked you, _repeatedly_, what _*you're *_willing to compromise on, and you've been nothing but an abject failure at naming even a _single _thing. What that tells me is that you're not going to be part of any solution. And, if you're dead set against being a part of any solution, it's a complete waste of time talking to you.

The undeniable reality regarding you is that you want to whine about gun violence more than you want to do something about it. While you whine about how you think I want to sell criminals guns, you actually reveal that you want that practice to continue so you have something to whine about.

Like I said, you're a waste of time...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Typical deflection. We don’t have universal BC  to keep you from buying a gun fool. It’s to keep you from selling a gun to criminals. You love to be able to sell a gun in private sales to anyone.



Most criminals don't buy their guns down at "Gun 'R Us". They obtain them illegally.

Background checks would accomplish nothing.

So, what are YOU willing to compromise on?


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Most criminals don't buy their guns down at "Gun 'R Us". They obtain them illegally.
> 
> Background checks would accomplish nothing.
> 
> So, what are YOU willing to compromise on?


I don’t care about criminals buying guns. I care about you selling them to criminals.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I don’t care about criminals buying guns. I care about you selling them to criminals.



Still too big a coward to answer my question.

Pity.

As for me selling guns to criminals, how would subjecting me to a universal background check keep me from selling a gun to a criminal?


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Background checks would accomplish nothing.


The average firearm homicide rate in states without background checks is 58 percent higher than the average in states with background-check laws in place.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> The average firearm homicide rate in states without background checks is 58 percent higher than the average in states with background-check laws in place.



Until you answer my question, nothing you say will have any value at all. And, by extension, neither will you...


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> As for me selling guns to criminals, how would subjecting me to a universal background check keep me from selling a gun to a criminal?


That’s poor. You don’t even know what a UBC is do you ? 
The seller requires the buyer to have a BC, just like an FFL dealer does. It’s not you the seller who gets a BC. You’re funny.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Until you answer my question, nothing you say will have any value at all. And, by extension, neither will you...


You’ve obviously been beaten like a rented mule.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Until you answer my question, nothing you say will have any value at all. And, by extension, neither will you...


You want to fake  ignorance ? Go ahead.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> That’s poor. You don’t even know what a UBC is do you ?
> The seller requires the buyer to have a BC, just like an FFL dealer does. It’s not you the seller who gets a BC. You’re funny.



That's swell, but what if I have no problem selling a gun to someone I know has a sketchy past? You're saying it's _my _responsibility to run a background check on the buyer. Well, if I don't care what the buyer's intent is (which, with illegal sales, is often the case) a background check isn't going to be performed anyway.

Now, the shooter in Texas past his background check.

How would your insistence on universal background checks have kept guns out of his hands?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You’ve obviously been beaten like a rented mule.



I'm not the chickenshit who's too big a fucking coward to answer a very simple question...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You want to fake  ignorance ? Go ahead.



I don't see not wasting my time trying to converse with a meathead like you "ignorance". You've been asked the same question several times, and your silence confirms that you're willing to compromise on nothing.

Just know that those who refuse to compromise will be dismissed from any meaningful dialog on the issue.

If and when a compromise is reached, which actually helps keep people safe, at least you'll know you had absolutely nothing to do with it...


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> I don't see not wasting my time trying to converse with a meathead like you "ignorance". You've been asked the same question several times, and your silence confirms that you're willing to compromise on nothing.
> 
> Just know that those who refuse to compromise will be dismissed from any meaningful dialog on the issue.
> 
> If and when a compromise is reached, which actually helps keep people safe, at least you'll know you had absolutely nothing to do with it...


Really ? What question was left unanswered ? Maybe your reading comp skills need work.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Really ? What question was left unanswered ? Maybe your reading comp skills need work.



For the umpteenth time: When it comes to gun violence and ways to address it, what are *you *willing to compromise on?


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> For the umpteenth time: When it comes to gun violence and ways to address it, what are *you *willing to compromise on?


I told you, universal background checks has no compromise. Either you check every sale, or you don’t. Overwise, you gun a holics will continue to sell guns to criminals.

The average firearm homicide rate in states without background checks is 58 percent higher than the average in states with background-check laws in place.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I told you, universal background checks has no compromise. Either you check every sale, or you don’t. Overwise, you gun a holics will continue to sell guns to criminals.



So, universal background checks will solve everything? Do those and gun violence will go away?

You know, if that were true, I would support that. But there are a myriad of things which impact gun violence which need to be discussed. 

If your view on the issue of gun violence is so myopic that you can only discuss universal background checks, and your unwilling to compromise on that, then there's really no reason to talk to you, for the simple reason that it's clear you don't want to find a solution...


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> So, universal background checks will solve everything? Do those and gun violence will go away?
> 
> You know, if that were true, I would support that. But there are a myriad of things which impact gun violence which need to be discussed.
> 
> If your view on the issue of gun violence is so myopic that you can only discuss universal background checks, and your unwilling to compromise on that, then there's really no reason to talk to you, for the simple reason that it's clear you don't want to find a solution...


You have no evidence. I do. But the right is so filled with BS, evidence means nothing. UBC work. Countries and states that have the have less gun violence. You’re not very smart.
Do you know what “ universal “ means ?


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> So, universal background checks will solve everything? Do those and gun violence will go away?


Absolutely. We‘ll know who the suppliers of guns for criminals are. If you sell a gun to anyone in private sales and don’t ask for a BC check of the buyer, with this law, YOU commit a federal crime. We do it for machine guns. They are nearly never  used in crimes for many years because if this federal law. Plants and rewards will be used all the time to find you guys out.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You have no evidence. I do.



What claim do I need "evidence" for?

My claim that you're hyper-focused on universal background checks? That's pretty obvious based on your posts.

What do I need "evidence" for? I've made no absolute claims, unlike yourself...



Dagosa said:


> But the right is so filled with BS, evidence means nothing. UBC work. Countries and states that have the have less gun violence. You’re not very smart.



Smart enough to own two successful businesses and employ over 150 people. Yeah, by God, you're right.

I'm also smart enough to know that requiring universal background checks won't magically stop gun violence. You, apparently, believe otherwise...



Dagosa said:


> Do you know what “ universal “ means ?



Yes, I do. It's becoming more and more evident that you, however, do not.

Do you believe that universal background checks will be a panacea for gun violence?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Absolutely.



Wow.

So, gun violence is a one-faceted issue, huh? Just some background checks?

That is the single-most ignorant thing I think I've ever read.

Now I know why you didn't want to answer my question. You're a fucking idiot...



Dagosa said:


> We‘ll know who the suppliers of guns for criminals are.



Really? How?

If I buy a gun legally, and then sell it to someone I know is a criminal, how will the authorities find out?



Dagosa said:


> If you sell a gun to anyone in private sales and don’t ask for a BC check of the buyer, with this law, YOU commit a federal crime.



Yes, it would be a crime.

But crimes happen every day. Making something a crime doesn;t make it go away. You seem to believe otherwise...



Dagosa said:


> We do it for machine guns. They are nearly never  used in crimes for many years because if this federal law.



And what happened when "machine guns" were all but outlawed? Criminals found other guns to use.

It didn't stop the crime...



Dagosa said:


> Plants and rewards will be used all the time to find you guys out.



I don't know who you're talking about "you guys". I don't sell guns. I buy them...


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> They work…..states that have them on average, have less gun  violence. You just want to be free to sell guns to criminals.




No...they don't....Chicago....background checks, L.A., New York.....all the gun control including background checks and their gun murder rates are through the roof....

Again, 

1) criminals steal their guns, avoiding any background check

2) Criminals use straw buyers, they can pass any background check including any universal background check...

You can't explain how they stop criminals....


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> The average firearm homicide rate in states without background checks is 58 percent higher than the average in states with background-check laws in place.




That is a lie......so please link to us and show us this.......


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 13, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Wow.
> 
> So, gun violence is a one-faceted issue, huh? Just some background checks?
> 
> ...




Fully automatic military rifles...."machine guns," are completely illegal in Europe....they are illegal in France, they are illegal in Paris, France.....muslim terrorists used "machine guns," actual automatic military rifles to murder 12 in the Charlie Hebdo attack, and 137 in the Bataclan attack....

"Machine guns," are the weapon of choice for criminals all across Europe, and they get them easily....

I would like for him to explain to us how this is possible....


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 13, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> There are 2 dead teachers right now that may not have been dead if they were trained and armed.


You are your own first responder.
You can choose to not respond, but then you choose to put your life in the hands of others.


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You don’t have a fking clue do you.


Got no fucking answer huh?


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> That’s bullshit. Cops can easily be defeated with body armor and an AR15. You think teachers won’t be ?


Teachers and kids got dead waiting for cops to get their body armor.


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You’re not in favor of criminals getting guns, but you’re not in favor of universal background checks…..pretty dumb combination.


What’s pretty dumb is thinking that a background check will keep criminals from getting guns.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 13, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> What’s pretty dumb is thinking that a background check will keep criminals from getting guns.


Indeed.
Look at Hunter Biden.
Lied on a 4473, got a gun - and got way with it.


----------



## marvin martian (Jun 13, 2022)

DGS49 said:


> Our tired, bedraggled old President brought out the oldest, tiredest, emptiest Leftist comment, in his lame attempt to comfort the country in the wake of this horrific school shooting today.
> 
> He claims that "we" have to have the courage to "do the right thing" on guns.
> 
> ...



If he really meant that, he would start by prosecuting his son for lying on a federal 4473 form and illegally buying a handgun. Until that happens, nothing Joe Biden or any of his supporters say about guns is legitimate.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 13, 2022)

It truly is stunning. The solution to the gun violence we've seen all these years could've all been solved with universal background checks.

You see, according to USMB's greatest non-thinker, Dagosa, the problem would be, oh, what's the word? Oh, yes: "Absolutely" be solved by requiring "universal background checks". You see, universal background checks are the end-all for gun violence; the panacea to finally rid this scourge from society.

Pay no mind to the fact that criminals tend to _not _go through legal, legitimate channels to obtain their firearms, so they wouldn't be subjecting themselves to background checks. Apparently, the mere requirement for universal background checks would make the fact that criminals tend to not buy guns legally a non-factor.

Pay no mind to the fact that the Texas shooter purchased his guns legally and passed a background check. Surely, though, through some form of magic, Salvadore Ramos would not have been able to legally buy a gun, even though he passed the aforementioned background check. 

Pay no mind to the fact that mentally ill people may be able to access a firearm and go on a rampage. No, dear citizen, your worries are for naught. You see, with universal background checks, such a person is no longer mentally ill. 

Pay no mind to the fact that people buying guns legally (and, ostensibly, passing background checks to do so) can and do sell them legally to criminals.

Actually, what's truly stunning is that Dagosa is stupid enough to believe any of the above. Yet, when asked if universal background checks would solve our gun violence problem, he/she believes they would. That one, singular facet, if addressed, will eliminate every other concern regarding gun violence.

Ain't we lucky?


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> It truly is stunning. The solution to the gun violence we've seen all these years could've all been solved with universal background checks.
> 
> You see, according to USMB's greatest non-thinker, Dagosa, the problem would be, oh, what's the word? Oh, yes: "Absolutely" be solved by requiring "universal background checks". You see, universal background checks are the end-all for gun violence; the panacea to finally rid this scourge from society.
> 
> ...


Bet your ass. We have to dry up market created by the gun a holics with manhood deficiencies who will sell a firearm to absolutely anyone. After a few of these “buyers” turn you sellers in for not requiring a UBC during a private  sale, you get felony record and you can no longer have a gun legally;  you can then join all the other people with felonies on their record. It will be tough finding a lot of jobs…..maybe you can pick up trash on the side of the road.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Bet your ass. We have to dry up market created by the gun a holics with manhood deficiencies



Your whole "manhood deficiencies" thing is stupid.

Unless you're ignorant enough (and this is clearly the case with you) to think that women don't support private gun ownership and the 2nd Amendment...




Dagosa said:


> who will sell a firearm to absolutely anyone.



Interesting. 

And stupid.

I've never sold a gun to anyone...



Dagosa said:


> After a few of these “buyers” turn you sellers in for not requiring a UBC during a private  sale,



Um, they're criminals. If they report someone for not requiring a universal background check, they'd be outing themselves, as well...



Dagosa said:


> you get felony record and you can no longer have a gun legally;  you can then join join all the other people with felonies on their record.



Well, again, this is all but a pipe dream. We're not going to have universal background checks and, even if we do, I'm not a gun seller, so I have nothing to worry about. For whatever reason, you have a difficult time getting that fact through your pointed little head...



Dagosa said:


> It will be tough finding a lot of jobs…..maybe you can pick up trash on the side of the road.



Well, I'm self-employed. I'm pretty confident my boss will keep me on.

Then again, given the fact that I'M NOT A GUN SELLER, YOU IGNORANT FUCK, there's not much I really need to be concerned with...


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Your whole "manhood deficiencies" thing is stupid.
> 
> Unless you're ignorant enough (and this is clearly the case with you) to think that women don't support private gun ownership and the 2nd Amendment...
> 
> ...


I know there’s a thought in there some where. But I’m backed by evidence. Countries and states with universal background checks, have on average, less gun violence.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I know there’s a thought in there some where. But I’m backed by evidence. Countries and states with universal background checks, have on average, less gun violence.



Wait, you said universal background checks would solve the problem of gun violence. Were you lying or just ignorant? See, if your stats are correct, it's pretty clear that gun violence _hasn't_ been solved in those countries and states, despite your assertion that universal background checks would "solve" gun violence.

But hey, look, if you want to believe that criminals will stop being criminals because of universal background checks, I won't try to sway you. Your own stupidity will, in time, prove how wrong you are.

The fact of the matter is that there are so many facets to the gun violence discussion. You're hyper-focused on one of them. Choosing to ignore the others, which are equally important, is ignorant and stupid and you shouldn't do it.

But you do..
See, that's why nothing you say really matters. No one who has an IQ greater than their shoe size would care what you have to say on the issue. Think what you want to think. Believe what you want to believe. Universal background checks, while they may help, will _solve_ nothing on their own, despite your belief to the contrary.

And that's inarguable...


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Wait, you said universal background checks would solve the problem of gun violence. Were you lying or just ignorant? See, if your stats are correct, it's pretty clear that gun violence _hasn't_ been solved in those countries and states, despite your assertion that universal background checks would "solve" gun violence.
> 
> But hey, look, if you want to believe that criminals will stop being criminals because of universal background checks, I won't try to sway you. Your own stupidity will, in time, prove how wrong you are.
> 
> ...



Instead of making up shit, why don’t you take your lazy ass and quote me….We make it a federal offense to transfer firearms from one person to another without a UBC Required of the transferee.

if YOU or any private seller or original owner  fails to require a UBC , YOU COMMIT a federal  FELONY offense.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Teachers and kids got dead waiting for cops to get their body armor.


So good guys with guns can’t save citizens from bad guys with guns….got it.


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> So good guys with guns can’t save citizens from bad guys with guns….got it.


False conclusion.  We were discussing body armor.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Instead of making up shit, why don’t you take your lazy ass and quote me….We make it a federal offense to transfer firearms from one person to another without a UBC Required of the transferee.
> 
> if YOU or any private seller or original owner  fails to require a UBC , YOU COMMIT a federal  FELONY offense.



YOU need to get it through your head that criminals won't give a fuck what the law is and will do it anyway!

And, again, I don't sell guns, so I wouldn't have to concern myself with it...


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Um, they're criminals. If they report someone for not requiring a universal background check, they'd be outing themselves, as well...


ha ha.
You  just make up shit don’t  you. A person doesn’t have to have a criminal record to turn you in. He turns you in, gets a fat reward, you get a felony record. He doesn’t even have to be a buyer, just an observer.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> False conclusion.  We were discussing body armor.


Nope, we were discussing why the police didn’t stop a mass murderer. But teachers are special. You sound like you’ve never been in the military or a cop. Gun fights are chaotic and whomever has the upper hand going in, more often wins.

 And  to think a teacher can defend anyone when a mass shooter with an AR15 bursts in the room and starts shooting.


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Nope, we were discussing why the police didn’t stop a mass murderer. But teachers are special. You sound like you’ve never been in the military or a cop. Gun fights are chaotic and whomever has the upper hand going in, more often wins.
> 
> And  to think a teacher can defend anyone when a mass shooter with an AR15 bursts in the room and starts shooting.


That's a lie.  You said 'cops can be easily defeated with body armor' and that is what we were discussing.   We were not talking about my law enforcement or military experience or how gunfights go either.  Stop deflecting and lying.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 13, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> What’s pretty dumb is thinking that a background check will keep criminals from getting guns.



Chicago completely banned handguns in 1982.
Became one of the safest cities in the country.
Background checks will be just as successful.

LOL!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I know there’s a thought in there some where. But I’m backed by evidence. Countries and states with universal background checks, have on average, less gun violence.



How much violence in cities with handgun bans?


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> That's a lie.  You said *'cops can be easily defeated with body armor' *and that is what we were discussing.   We were not talking about my law enforcement or military experience or how gunfights go either.  Stop deflecting and lying.


Why don’t you quote the entire post. Afraid ? Chicken  shit ?


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> False conclusion.  We were discussing body armor.


You’re discussing body armor cause you have no valid point that makes a sense. I’m on topic.


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You’re discussing body armor cause you have no valid point that makes a sense. I’m on topic.


No, idiot, YOU brought it up as I proved.  Face it you got nailed and now you do what is typical of liars….lie again.


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Why don’t you quote the entire post. Afraid ? Chicken  shit ?


Already addressed that.  Do try to keep up.  You’re forgetting your own lies.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> ha ha.
> You  just make up shit don’t  you. A person doesn’t have to have a criminal record to turn you in. He turns you in, gets a fat reward, you get a felony record. He doesn’t even have to be a buyer, just an observer.



Well, I doubt that's likely to happen. It would simply be too easy for me to turn around and say the customer offered to pay me a premium if I _didn't_ run a background check. Now both are pretty well fucked.

But, again, I don't sell guns. It's stupid of you to continue acting as though I do.

As a CCW holder, I can walk into Shooter's in Jacksonville tomorrow, buy ten handguns and walk out with them... tomorrow.

That's not your fantasy world, that's the _real _world. That's not likely to change any time soon.

And you know what? Just for shits and giggles I think I might go there tomorrow and pick this up:






It'll be about $900. but it's a sweet gun, and I know buying it will irk you.

Your insistence that universal background checks will solve gun violence is a fantasy. Numerous other things have been brought up and you ignore them. You're simply too stupid to have any meaningful conversation on how to adequately and viably address gun violence...


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Well, I doubt that's likely to happen. It would simply be too easy for me to turn around and say the customer offered to pay me a premium if I _didn't_ run a background check. Now both are pretty well fucked.
> 
> But, again, I don't sell guns. It's stupid of you to continue acting as though I do.
> 
> ...


That’s hilarious. You don’t avoid a felony by acting stupid. You commit the crime, you do the time. And you can now add conspiracy to the charge.  You can doubt whatever want. But if you risk committing  a federal felony by turning over a firearm to some dufus on the street without requiring a BGC. It’s no different from voting Fraud. It’s a federal crime and very few do it. And we have the evidence it works.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Already addressed that.  Do try to keep up.  You’re forgetting your own lies.


So you can’t quote the entire post chicken shit.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> No, idiot, YOU brought it up as I proved.  Face it you got nailed and now you do what is typical of liars….lie again.


Prove it. You can’t even post full quote. Grunts and groans. Maybe someday one of you will make a full statement.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> That’s hilarious. You don’t avoid a felony by acting stupid. You commit the crime, you do the time. And you can now add conspiracy to the charge.  You can doubt whatever want. But if you risk committing  a federal felony by turning over a firearm to some dufus on the street without requiring a BGC. It’s no different from voting Fraud. It’s a federal crime and very few do it. And we have the evidence it works.



Look, you're stupid enough to believe that instituting universal background checks will solve the problem of gun violence.

You're literally the only person on the planet who believes that, simply because no one else could possibly be as stupid as you've proven yourself to be.

So, since that's the only thing you believe needs to be addressed, and since you're absolutely unwilling to compromise on anything regarding it, you're just pissing into the wind at this point. No one gives a fuck what you have to say. At this point, we're all just making fun of you; the little retard sitting in the corner bleating away like Rainman...


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Prove it. You can’t even post full quote. Grunts and groans. Maybe someday one of you will make a full statement.


You forgot didn't you?


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Your insistence that universal background checks will solve gun violence is a fantasy.


It absolutely solves gun problems. It just depends upon how “universal” you want it to be. Can you tell me how many gun crimes were committed with machine guns since we had universal  background checks with them ? I doubt you can.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> You're literally the only person on the planet who believes that, simply because no one else could possibly be as stupid as you've proven yourself to be.


Hilarious. next you’ll claim I’m the only person on the planet that believes in AGW. It’s you who are in the minority  family of idiots.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> You forgot didn't you?


You lied didn’t you ?


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Look, you're stupid enough to believe that instituting universal background checks will solve the problem of gun violence.
> 
> You're literally the only person on the planet who believes that, simply because no one else could possibly be as stupid as you've proven yourself to be.
> 
> So, since that's the only thing you believe needs to be addressed, and since you're absolutely unwilling to compromise on anything regarding it, you're just pissing into the wind at this point. No one gives a fuck what you have to say. At this point, we're all just making fun of you; the little retard sitting in the corner bleating away like Rainman...


“A survey found that more than90% of Americans supported universal background checks, and that, on average, Americans thought they would be more effective than any other gun policy.


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You lied didn’t you ?


No, I'm not like you.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> It absolutely solves gun problems. It just depends upon how “universal” you want it to be.



How does it address a criminal who willingly sells guns to a criminal buyer? 

How does it address someone who steals a firearm?

How does it address someone who might be disgruntled at work, but has kept his angst to himself, but is on the hairy edge emotionally?

It doesn't.

The thing that will stem gun crime are punishments which border on the inhumane for crimes committed with guns...



Dagosa said:


> Can you tell me how many gun crimes were committed with machine guns since we had universal  background checks with them ? I doubt you can.



I can't tell you, but you don't know, either...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Hilarious. next you’ll claim I’m the only person on the planet that believes in AGW. It’s you who are in the minority  family of idiots.



Well, the two aren't even mildly related.  I'll allow that you know all about AGW.

It's clear that you know dick about guns...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> “A survey found that more than90% of Americans supported universal background checks, and that, on average, Americans thought they would be more effective than any other gun policy.



Can you cite that survey, please?

Thanks so much...


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Yes I can


Canon Shooter said:


> Can you cite that survey, please?
> 
> Thanks so much...


Yes I can. Btw, it was 90% of gun owners and 94% total. That has to hurt gun a holics.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> How does it address someone who steals a firearm?


Wow…..you forget the obvious. Every single manufactured  firearm started as a legal sale. It’s you hoarders who are the conduit to criminals. Tell us, how many criminals trade full auto firearms and how often are they used ? Cat got your tongue.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Well, the two aren't even mildly related.  I'll allow that you know all about AGW.
> 
> It's clear that you know dick about guns...


AGW is a bellwether of honesty.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> It's clear that you know dick about guns...


Hilarious. I’ve been right and you’ve been wrong. That makes you a fool. Gun a holics think shooting a gun at the range is firearm training.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> How does it address a criminal who willingly sells guns to a criminal buyer?
> 
> How does it address someone who steals a firearm?
> 
> ...


Really, you can’t search ?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Yes I can
> 
> Yes I can. Btw, it was 90% of gun owners and 94% total. That has to hurt gun a holics.



Um, if you can, then do it...


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> As a CCW holder, I can walk into Shooter's in Jacksonville tomorrow, buy ten handguns and walk out with them... tomorrow.


Dah, a CCW is a background check. Now you can take those ten handguns in Fla., and sell them to any breathing humanoid on the streets, at a gun show or anywhere in private sales. You guys are the problem. One gun a holic  can put 10 guns on the street with ease.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Um, if you can, then do it...


Quinnipiac poll. 1919.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Wow…..you forget the obvious. Every single manufactured  firearm started as a legal sale. It’s you hoarders who are the conduit to criminals. Tell us, how many criminals trade full auto firearms and how often are they used ? Cat got your tongue.



Okay, so every gun started out as a legal sale? So what?

Even if universal background checks become law (which they won't), my conducting a background check on someone in no way guarantees that the person will purchase a firearm from me, and we don't have gun registration in Florida. 

If there's no way to prove that someone bought a firearm from me, what good was done by conducting a background check?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Hilarious. I’ve been right and you’ve been wrong. That makes you a fool. Gun a holics think shooting a gun at the range is firearm training.



You've had your big, fat ass handed to you repeatedly by everyone in this thread.

And shooting at a range is an integral part of any comprehensive firearms training course. That you don't think it is speaks volumes about your unbridled ignorance...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Quinnipiac poll. 1919.



Link, please...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Dah, a CCW is a background check.



Right.
I educated your ignorant ass on that fact some time ago...



Dagosa said:


> Now you can take those ten handguns in Fla., and sell them to any breathing humanoid on the streets, at a gun show or anywhere in private sales.



Yes, yes I can, assuming that person can prove to me that he (or she) is of legal age to purchase a firearm. In Florida, that's where my responsibility would stop...



Dagosa said:


> You guys are the problem. One gun a holic  can put 10 guns on the street with ease.



The flaw in your reasoning (well, that idiocy you're trying to pass off as reasoning) is that you think that's what law-abiding gun owners intend to do. It's not. I've got a _lot _of guns, and I don't want to put _any _of them on the street. So, you see, I'm not your problem, dumbass, and neither are the millions of other law abiding gun owners in this country...


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Quinnipiac poll. 1919.


Oh look!!!  He found a poll!!!   
 Too scared to post a link?


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Oh look!!!  He found a poll!!!
> Too scared to post a link?


You’ve found nothing. Get off your fking lazy ass dufus.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Right.
> I educated your ignorant ass on that fact some time ago...
> 
> 
> ...


Keep babbling….it’s funny.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> You've had your big, fat ass handed to you repeatedly by everyone in this thread.
> 
> And shooting at a range is an integral part of any comprehensive firearms training course. That you don't think it is speaks volumes about your unbridled ignorance...


Wow, range shooter. That should hold you in good stead the next time you’re attacked at the range.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Yes, yes I can, assuming that person can prove to me that he (or she) is of legal age to purchase a firearm. In Florida, that's where my responsibility would stop...


So you admit, you just transferred a firearm to a criminal.


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You’ve found nothing. Get off your fking lazy ass dufus.


Awww...no linky?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Wow, range shooter. That should hold you in good stead the next time you’re attacked at the range.


Hey, you stupid dumbfuck, I said it was PART of a comprehensive training course.

You're such an ignorant bitch it's almost funny...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> So you admit, you just transferred a firearm to a criminal.



Not in the least.

I said I _could_, not that I have.

Stop trying to be smart. You're too fucking stupid for that...


----------



## westwall (Jun 14, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> The left has come up with loads of suggestions. You just don't want to hear them.flatulence.
> 
> 
> Because they are stupid, and don't prevent anything.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Not in the least.
> 
> I said I _could_, not that I have.
> 
> Stop trying to be smart. You're too fucking stupid for that...


You just admitted you could transfer firearms to anyone one you want. You’re making my point.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Hey, you stupid dumbfuck, I said it was PART of a comprehensive training course.
> 
> You're such an ignorant bitch it's almost funny...


Comprehensive. Now there’s a loaded word.
Make sure you educate everyone that you’re more likely to get shot if you carry a gun.








						Carrying a gun increases risk of getting shot and killed
					

People who carry firearms are far likelier to get shot – and killed – than unarmed people, finds a new study of hundreds of shooting victims in Philadelphia




					www.newscientist.com


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You just admitted you could transfer firearms to anyone one you want. You’re making my point.



Yes, I could.

My point, which anyone who's not a complete fucking retard would grasp (clearly you're not in that group) is that law abiding citizens like me _wouldn't_ do that. We're not suddenly going to become illegal arms dealers.

That's like worrying that if you give someone a book of matches they're going to be an arsonist...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Comprehensive. Now there’s a loaded word.
> Make sure you educate everyone that you’re more likely to get shot if you carry a gun.
> 
> 
> ...



Someone else getting shot isn't my concern, unless I'm the person shooting them.

Get educated in the use of your weapon. Learn to use it safely and correctly. Be trained. Learn about the use of deadly force and the concept of escalation of force.

In short, be responsible and you stand less of a chance of being shot.

Aside from that, your links mean dick. You claimed a Quinnipiac poll showed that 98% of all Americans want universal background checks.

Thus far, you've proven to be a complete failure at backing up that statement...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Comprehensive. Now there’s a loaded word.
> Make sure you educate everyone that you’re more likely to get shot if you carry a gun.
> 
> 
> ...



Hanging around in crime-ridden areas of Philly is more likely to get you shot.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Someone else getting shot isn't my concern, unless I'm the person shooting them.
> 
> Get educated in the use of your weapon. Learn to use it safely and correctly. Be trained. Learn about the use of deadly force and the concept of escalation of force.
> 
> ...


You never once mentioned the huge liability that comes with carrying a firearm. You never mentioned that you’re four times more likely  to get shot often  with your own firearm.

BTW, background checks are even more popular then  AGW, another bellwether for honesty. 


			https://www.newsmax.com/newsfront/quinnipiac-poll/2019/05/22/id/917153/


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Hanging around in crime-ridden areas of Philly is more likely to get you shot.


Still, more likely if you’re carrying a firearm.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You never once mentioned the huge liability that comes with carrying a firearm. You never mentioned that you’re four times more likely  to get shot often  with your own firearm.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.newsmax.com/newsfront/quinnipiac-poll/2019/05/22/id/917153/




Yeah...uninformed people answering a poll is your evidence.   The first thing you have to do is ask the respondents....do you know that we already have federally mandated background checks?  That question is a good beginning to understand if you are dealing with an uninformed person...

Then, you ask them if they understand that universal background checks require gun registration....then ask them...do you know what happens in countries with gun registration?

Gun registration is always the prerequisite step to gun banning and confiscation.....then ask them your poll question again...

Then, ask them how criminals get their illegal guns....

Then ask them if they understand that when a criminal steals their gun, they don't go through a background check,


Then tell them that criminals use straw buyers, people who can pass any background check, usually a baby momma, mother or grand mother of the criminal to buy the gun, often under threat of physical violence.......

Uninformed people do not support your bullshit...


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You never once mentioned the huge liability that comes with carrying a firearm. You never mentioned that you’re four times more likely  to get shot often  with your own firearm.
> 
> BTW, background checks are even more popular then  AGW, another bellwether for honesty.
> 
> ...




Link to that stat.........


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You never once mentioned the huge liability that comes with carrying a firearm.



I certainly have...



Dagosa said:


> You never mentioned that you’re four times more likely  to get shot often  with your own firearm.



Well, if that's true, that's not something for you to worry about...



Dagosa said:


> https://www.newsmax.com/newsfront/quinnipiac-poll/2019/05/22/id/917153/



So, you lied.

In post #271 you made this statement:

“A survey found that more than 90% of Americans supported universal background checks, and that, on average, Americans thought they would be more effective than any other gun policy."

But that's not what your link says at all.

_Nearly all American voters support background checks for everyone who tries to buy a gun, according to the results of a new survey.

Key results in the Quinnipiac University National Poll:_


_94% of U.S. voters are in favor of laws that would require background checks for all gun purchases, including 90% of gun owners._
 
_61% support stricter gun laws. The only groups opposed to that idea, at least according to the poll, are Republicans, gun owners, and voters who live in a house with guns._
 
_77% said they support requiring people to have a license before they buy a gun._
 
_63% support a nationwide ban on selling assault weapons._

_"A nation with more guns than people and a history of horrifying mass shootings continues to call — or cry — for tighter gun regulation," said Tim Malloy, assistant director of the Quinnipiac University Poll._

So, liar, howasabout you help me find the word "universal" in there?

The fact is you can't. The reason you can't is, just like every other anti-American dipshit lib, you have to lie because the truth doesn't serve your purposes.

You're a complete failure...


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> I certainly have...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never lied. The original post came from a 2015 poll shit head. I then posted the new numbers from the Q poll. Of course, you're too illiterate to read more then one post I made on the subject  at a time. Now you’re debating what ?

Universal background checks are only preferred by 94% instead of 90% which I originally and correctly referred too. Either way, you’re a loser.

look at the rest of the poll dufus. 77% think you need to be licensed before you can buy a gun…..63% nation wide ban on assault weapons.

so tell us…..you get this shit then.
Here illiterate.








						Universal background check - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I never lied. The original post came from a 2015 post shit head. I then posted the new numbers from the Q poll. Of course, you're too illiterate to read more then one post I made on the subject  at a time. Now you’re debating what ?
> 
> Universal background checks are only preferred by 94% instead of 90% which I originally and correctly referred too. Either way, you’re a loser.
> 
> ...



Stop trying to deflect. You suck at it.

YOUR comment was that 94% of Americans support universal background checks. Yet, when challenged on that idiotic claim, you doubled-down and stupidly provided a link which proved you were lying. Then you try to deflect by saying "Look at the rest of the blahblahblah..."

The fact of the matter is that, despite you being stupid enough to claim otherwise, 94% of Americans do not support universal background checks, and nothing you've provided thus far gives anyone any reason to believe differently.

I bet you wore a helmet on the playground when you were a kid, didn't you?


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> 94% of U.S. voters are in favor of laws that would require background checks for all gun purchases, including 90% of gun owners.


That’s what “universal“ means…..all gun purchases. 
IMO, it should be “all transference of ownership” 
You gun a holics should not be able to transfer possession by gifting firearms. That’s a big loop hole for straw buyers now.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I never lied. The original post came from a 2015 poll shit head. I then posted the new numbers from the Q poll. Of course, you're too illiterate to read more then one post I made on the subject  at a time. Now you’re debating what ?
> 
> Universal background checks are only preferred by 94% instead of 90% which I originally and correctly referred too. Either way, you’re a loser.
> 
> ...




The poll is bullshit when you don't tell the truth....

How about this question?

Do you support laws that reduce accidental car deaths?

( The law we want?   All privately owned cars will be destroyed and all citizens will be forced to take public transportation)

Can you see how your poll on background checks is bullshit?


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> That’s what “universal“ means…..all gun purchases.
> IMO, it should be “all transference of ownership”
> You gun a holics should not be able to transfer possession by gifting firearms. That’s a big loop hole for straw buyers now.




No...it isn't you moron...

Criminals aren't getting their guns from private sales, they are getting them from straw buyers...people who are going into the sale knowing they are selling to criminals...or the criminals steal their guns....

You doofus....

The only reason morons like you want universal background checks is to demand gun registration...


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Stop trying to deflect. You suck at it.
> 
> YOUR comment was that 94% of Americans support universal background checks. Yet, when challenged on that idiotic claim, you doubled-down and stupidly provided a link which proved you were lying. Then you try to deflect by saying "Look at the rest of the blahblahblah..."
> 
> ...


Lazy ass, my original post was 90%.  Are you that stupid you’re going to argue that more people then I originally posted think you gun a holics should be curtailed and controlled instead of allowing you to throw guns into the criminal market. You’re insane. No wonder Trump luvs his merry band of idiot proud boys and their supporters.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I never lied. The original post came from a 2015 poll shit head. I then posted the new numbers from the Q poll. Of course, you're too illiterate to read more then one post I made on the subject  at a time. Now you’re debating what ?
> 
> Universal background checks are only preferred by 94% instead of 90% which I originally and correctly referred too. Either way, you’re a loser.
> 
> ...




Try this...you idiot...

*In the first major poll since the shootings in Uvalde and Buffalo, Quinnipiac University found support for an assault weapons ban actually dropped. It’s now at just 50 percent, which is the lowest level it has ever been since Quinnipiac started asking about a ban in 2013.*
*
The newest finding puts support for banning assault weapons 17 points lower than its peak just a few years ago. It’s just one poll, of course, but others show a substantial drop in support since the national ban passed back in 1994. One of the oldest polls on a ban found support was up at 80 percent.

The Quinnipiac poll is telling beyond just the raw numbers too. In the wake of horrific shootings, such as the recent attacks in Buffalo and Uvalde, support for gun-control measures tends to increase significantly. For nearly every other policy Quinnipiac polled, that was the case. But not for an assault weapons ban.
*
*And, again, it wasn’t just Republicans driving opposition to a ban. Independents also opposed the ban by a three-point margin.
-----
In 1959, Gallup found 60 percent of Americans favored a total ban on handguns. But, as time went by, that number began to fall. By 2021, the same poll found just 19 percent support. That’s even though handguns are by far the most common weapon used in homicides and other serious crimes.*

*That attitude shift likely had a lot to do with the increasing popularity of handguns among the general public. Multiple polls over the past decade or more indicate people buy guns primarily for self-defense. At the same time, handguns have surpassed rifles and shotguns as the best-selling category of firearms in the United States.*











						Analysis: The Era of ‘Assault Weapon’ Bans is Over
					

There will not be a new federal “assault weapons” ban this year. Or any year in the near future.




					thereload.com


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> That’s what “universal“ means…..all gun purchases.
> IMO, it should be “all transference of ownership”
> You gun a holics should not be able to transfer possession by gifting firearms. That’s a big loop hole for straw buyers now.



Well, tough shit. That's not how it is.

Several of the guns I own were inherited, including a Colt Python .357 which will take someone's head damn near off their shoulders. I carry that when I want pussies like you to be even more scared of guns.

 

On a more serious note, it's evident that you don't like guns and are afraid of them (regardless of how unwarranted that fear is). Accordingly, what are you doing about the problem you think exists?

Are you communicating with your elected officials? Are you attending community meetings regarding the subject?

Or are you just whining on the internet?


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Well, tough shit. That's not how it is.
> 
> Several of the guns I own were inherited, including a Colt Python .357 which will take someone's head damn near off their shoulders. I carry that when I want pussies like you to be even more scared of guns.
> 
> ...


Wow…..you live in a dream world. The difference between you and me is, I have a permit to carry when I feel I need to. You carry just to get a hard on. Yup, you do need a BC.


----------



## marvin martian (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> So you admit, you just transferred a firearm to a criminal.



When Hunter Biden lied on the federal 4473 form and illegally purchased a handgun, that was a transfer to a criminal.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Wow…..you live in a dream world. The difference between you and me is, I have a permit to carry when I feel I need to. You carry just to get a hard on. Yup, you do need a BC.



No, I carry because their are shitty people in the world who'll do you harm if given half a chance. I know this. I've been the target of crime. I was not a _victim _of crime, however, _because _I carry a gun.

As for the background check, you've already acknowledged that a background check was conducted when I got my CCW.

I don't believe for a second you have a carry permit. I think this is just you lying again. After all, you've proven to us that lying is the only thing you have any proficiency at.

I honestly hope you're never the target of crime and, if you are, I hope you're never a victim of it. But I really believe that you would be...


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Well, if that's true, that's not something for you to worry about...





Canon Shooter said:


> don't believe for a second you have a carry permit.


Try me dumBo.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Try me dumBo.



Okay, prove it.

Show us your permit.

You and I both know you won't, but you said "Try me", so now it's time for you to put up or shut up...


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> When Hunter Biden lied on the federal 4473 form and illegally purchased a handgun, that was a transfer to a criminal.


Hunter Biden. Does he live rent free in your mind ?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Still, more likely if you’re carrying a firearm.



Yeah, wouldn't want to be able to defend yourself. DURR


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Okay, prove it.
> 
> Show us your permit.
> 
> You and I both know you won't, but you said "Try me", so now it's time for you to put up or shut up...


That’s hilarious.  I’m not proving myself to a bunch of psychos. We already know you guys Spearhead the distribution  of firearms to criminals.

If you were actually smart you could tell a bunch things about my qualifications. It’s easy for me to detect when braggarts make bone head “expert” claims.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Yeah, wouldn't want to be able to defend yourself. DURR


Sure, you pull a firearm when someone else already has one drawn ? That’s you're more likely to get shot. Criminals don’t walk into an altercation without already having the advantage.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> That’s hilarious.  I’m not proving myself to a bunch of psychos.



HAHAHA! Cool, I won the bet!

I knew you couldn't provide it. You'd be more fun to talk to if you didn't lie so much...



Dagosa said:


> We already know you guys Spearhead the distribution  of firearms to criminals.



An ignorant statement, especially considering that you've already counted yourself mong us by stating that you do, in fact, carry.

My fucking god, you're stupid...



Dagosa said:


> If you were actually smart you could tell a bunch things about my qualifications. It’s easy for me to detect when braggarts make bone head “expert” claims.



Kitten, you don't have any qualifications. I'm certainly smart enough to comprehend that! LOL!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Criminals don’t walk into an altercation without already having the advantage.



Yeah, they're a bunch of geniuses.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Yeah, they're a bunch of geniuses.


Obviously smarter then the average gun a holic. These guys hilariously think otherwise.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> HAHAHA! Cool, I won the bet!
> 
> I knew you couldn't provide it. You'd be more fun to talk to if you didn't lie so much...
> 
> ...


LOL ? Was that meant to be funny ?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2022)

August West said:


> We`re the bootleggers shooting up schools, churches, synagogues, Walmart, movie theaters, concert venues, etc.?


Bootleggers we're having shoot outs in large cities


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> An ignorant statement, especially considering that you've already counted yourself mong us by stating that you do, in fact, carry.


You don’t  have a clue do you. 90% of gun  owners want universal background checks. How much does that escape your little pea brain. All you know is, firearm ownership corresponds to being a criminal conspirator in spreading firearms. Nope…..


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Bootleggers we're having shoot outs in large cities


You’re a bootlegger ?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You’re a bootlegger ?


Joe Kennedy was Top 10 Richest Gangsters Of All Time


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> LOL ? Was that meant to be funny ?



You dared me to challenge you.

"Try me." Remember that?

Well, I did, and you proved, ONCE AGAIN, that's you're a complete and utter failure. You're a failure at conversations, you're a failure at debating, you're a failure at life.

You wear failure like it's a sleek new pants suit that you're proud to show off...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Obviously smarter then the average gun a holic. These guys hilariously think otherwise.



The average criminal is smarter?
Is that why millions are in jail? DURR


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> You dared me to challenge you.
> 
> "Try me." Remember that?
> 
> ...


He's a troll


----------



## marvin martian (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Sure, you pull a firearm when someone else already has one drawn ? That’s you're more likely to get shot. Criminals don’t walk into an altercation without already having the advantage.



^^^This is why cities run by people like you are such violent shitholes. You WANT it that way.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You don’t  have a clue do you. 90% of gun  owners want universal background checks. How much does that escape your little pea brain. All you know is, firearm ownership corresponds to being a criminal conspirator in spreading firearms. Nope…..


That's a lie 25 states are now constitutional carry.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The average criminal is smarter?
> Is that why millions are in jail? DURR


You are delusional . Intel is specific to the task fool. When it comes to surviving on the streets,  your little pop gun won’t help you as much as a criminal’s  survival skills.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> ^^^This is why cities run by people like you are such violent shitholes. You WANT it that way.


I know there’s a meaning to that statement somewhere……


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> That's a lie 25 states are now constitutional carry.


Huh? Logic of a gun a holic. Wtf does that have to do with it.
 ?


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> He's a troll


Really ? You‘re trying to justify spreading guns to criminals. That’s a troll.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The average criminal is smarter?
> Is that why millions are in jail? DURR


Then a gun a holic ? Obviously. They know you guys are key to their weapon supply. You guys are in denial.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Huh? Logic of a gun a holic. Wtf does that have to do with it.
> ?


If you knew what Constitutional Carry was you wouldn't have to ask such an ignorant question and would realize your 90% number is bullshit.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> If you knew what Constitutional Carry was you wouldn't have to ask such an ignorant question and would realize your 90% number is bullshit.


Dufus, we live in a constitutional carry state….You are a strange dude……AGW is a Chinese conspiracy and Trump won the election. Anything else you want to admit to being an imbecile about ?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Dufus, we live in a constitutional carry state….You are a strange dude……AGW is a Chinese conspiracy and Trump won the election. Anything else you want to admit to being an imbecile about ?


Whose this we you are talking about? I do not believe you understand what Constitutional Carry is.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> ^^^This is why cities run by people like you are such violent shitholes. You WANT it that way.


People like me ? You mean that handsome dude in the avatar instead of that fat ass cowboy.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Whose this we you are talking about? I do not believe you understand what Constitutional Carry is.


I know more about it then you. It’s a state law that can go away as fast as it came in.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I know more about it then you.


If you know more about Constitutional Carry you would realize that 90% number is bullshit.someone who supports constitutional carry would never support universal background checks. And 25 states says so


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You don’t  have a clue do you. 90% of gun  owners want universal background checks.



You've said that already. You said that 90% wanted universal background checks right before you said it was actually 94%. You said it was 94% before providing a link which didn't have the word "universal" in it.

You failed...



Dagosa said:


> How much does that escape your little pea brain.



Says the mental giant who believes the reason fully automatic weapons aren't used in school shootings because of background checks...



Dagosa said:


> All you know is, firearm ownership corresponds to being a criminal conspirator in spreading firearms.



Only idiots like you believe such nonsense.

Let me ask you: I'm going to be 60 in a month and two days. With the exception of three speeding tickets in almost 45 years, I've never been in trouble with the law. I've never sold a gun. I literally still have every firearm I've ever purchased or inherited. I reside well within the limits of the law. I'm a responsible gun owner. I'm trained in the safe and proper use of firearms.

How in God's name does that threaten you?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You are delusional . Intel is specific to the task fool. When it comes to surviving on the streets,  your little pop gun won’t help you as much as a criminal’s  survival skills.



Well, that's simply not true.

My Kimber Ultra Carry II (.45) proved your idiot opinion wrong...


----------



## White 6 (Jun 14, 2022)

This is a productive thread if users do not let it devolve into a food fight on personality.
Members are reminded to stay on topic and topical content require in each post, not just snark.


----------



## marvin martian (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I know there’s a meaning to that statement somewhere……



There is, but you're clearly too stupid to see what it is.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2022)

White 6 said:


> This is a productive thread if users do not let it devolve into a food fight on personality.
> Members are reminded to stay on topic and topical content require in each post, not just snark.


You got a troll handle it.


----------



## Meister (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You don’t  have a clue do you. 90% of gun  owners want universal background checks. How much does that escape your little pea brain. All you know is, firearm ownership corresponds to being a criminal conspirator in spreading firearms. Nope…..


Like the Black Market will do background checks.   
Criminals will criminal 100% of the time.  They don't need no stinkin' background checks.
The Universal background checks and red flag laws are just for the people you never would have to worry about.
Red Flag Laws are going to open up a big ass can of worms.  I hope the Supreme Court will be up for the task.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Whose this we you are talking about? I do not believe you understand what Constitutional Carry is.


I’m sure at some point you’ll enlighten all of us Justice Roberts.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

Meister said:


> Like the Black Market will do background checks.
> Criminals will criminal 100% of the time.  They don't need no stinkin' background checks.
> The Universal background checks and red flag laws are just for the people you never would have to worry about.
> Red Flag Laws are going to open up a big ass can of worms.  I hope the Supreme Court will be up for the task.


Gee, it won’t work ? Every country that has universal background checks, and even the states here, have on average less gun violence.
Btw, red flag laws work if they are part of the universal back ground check protocol.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You are delusional . Intel is specific to the task fool. When it comes to surviving on the streets,  your little pop gun won’t help you as much as a criminal’s  survival skills.



Yep, those criminals are geniuses.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

Meister said:


> Like the Black Market will do background checks.


You’re part of the black market that introduces legally acquired firearms into the black market.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Then a gun a holic ? Obviously. They know you guys are key to their weapon supply. You guys are in denial.



Yup, all those brilliant dem voters, stuck in jail.
Just awful!


----------



## Meister (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Gee, it won’t work ? Every country that has universal background checks, and even the states here, have on average less gun violence.
> Btw, red flag laws work if they are part of the universal back ground check protocol.


  The criminals don't care how many gun laws are on the books.  What part of that is difficult to understand.
Red Flag laws are just letting politics muck up the Second Amendment.  And, again has no effect on the criminal
and his ability to get the weapons.  But, just ignore that again, okay?


----------



## Meister (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You’re part of the black market that introduces legally acquired firearms into the black market.


Set down your bottle or bong, you're making no sense.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Yep, those criminals are geniuses.


You think your smart now because you can hand guns to criminals.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You think your smart now because you can hand guns to criminals.



Why would I hand a gun to a criminal?


----------



## Meister (Jun 14, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Why would I hand a gun to a criminal?


He/she is trying to cancel you because you won the argument.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> If you know more about Constitutional Carry you would realize that 90% number is bullshit.someone who supports constitutional carry would never support universal background checks. And 25 states says so


And your sample size is whom ? 


Canon Shooter said:


> Well, that's simply not true.
> 
> My Kimber Ultra Carry II (.45) proved your idiot opinion wrong...


Wow, I’m not impressed by a shit gun.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I’m sure at some point you’ll enlighten all of us Justice Roberts.


Again you don't understand what Constitutional Carry is.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> And your sample size is whom ?
> 
> Wow, I’m not impressed by a shit gun.


Knowing the mindset of those who supports constitutional carry and the purpose of constitutional carry says your 90% number is bullshit.
And look at you calling a Kimber a shit gun 😆🤥😆🤥😆😆😆😆


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2022)

Meister said:


> He/she is trying to cancel you because you won the argument.


That's what troll's do.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Again you don't understand what Constitutional Carry is.


Maybe  you won’t.
Of course, you could just Google what it means. But you’re special .


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> And your sample size is whom ?
> 
> Wow, I’m not impressed by a shit gun.


*
BWAHAWHAWHAWHAW!!!!!*

It's official, you don't know a fucking thing about guns. And, regardless, even if it was a shit gun it kept me from being the victim of crime.

Cupcake, you are so far out of your depth in this discussion it's laughable. Truly, you're embarrassing yourself...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Knowing the mindset of those who supports constitutional carry and the purpose of constitutional carry says your 90% number is bullshit.
> And look at you calling a Kimber a shit gun 😆🤥😆🤥😆😆😆😆



Dagosa has just proven himself/herself/itself to be about as ignorant as ignorant can get...


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> *BWAHAWHAWHAWHAW!!!!!*
> 
> It's official, you don't know a fucking thing about guns. And, regardless, even if it was a shit gun it kept me from being the victim of crime.
> 
> Cupcake, you are so far out of your depth in this discussion it's laughable. Truly, you're embarrassing yourself...


Well, I’d cry too if I had  an over rated, over priced shit gun.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Dagosa has just proven himself/herself/itself to be about as ignorant as ignorant can get...


Sounds like a lonely kid who's parents keep him in the basement.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sounds like a lonely kid who's parents keep him in the basement.


Go ahead. List all the police departments and or military’s.  that supply them as primary carry sidearms.,

Just  like BMW, MERCEDES etc are over priced “shit cars” for the few aspiring public with a “manhood fetish”, you guys get to brag about a pretty over priced  overrated SHIT GUN.,


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Well, I’d cry too if I had  an over rated, over priced shit gun.


You carry a Taurus, don't you?

Hi Point?

Maybe Cobra Arms?

LOL!!!

You're an idiot, and you just let everyone here know it...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Go ahead. List all the police departments and or military’s.  that supply them as primary carry sidearms.,
> 
> Just  like BMW, MERCEDES etc are over priced “shit cars” for the few aspiring public with a “manhood fetish”, you guys get to brag about a pretty over priced  overrated SHIT GUN.,


They issue weapons that cost less than a kimber


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> You carry a Taurus, don't you?
> 
> Hi Point?
> 
> ...


Whooow nothing wrong with the Taurus.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> You carry a Taurus, don't you?
> 
> Hi Point?
> 
> ...


At least if you buy a Taurus for a fishing anchor, you’ll be out a lot less money.




__





						10 Lessons I Learned From The Worst Gun I Ever Bought
					

You can learn a lot from a bad experience. In this Lucky Gunner Lounge post, Melody tells the top ten things she learned from her worst (and first) gun.




					www.luckygunner.com


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> They issue weapons that cost less than a kimber


Yahhhhh…..over rated, over priced equals shit gun.




__





						10 Lessons I Learned From The Worst Gun I Ever Bought
					

You can learn a lot from a bad experience. In this Lucky Gunner Lounge post, Melody tells the top ten things she learned from her worst (and first) gun.




					www.luckygunner.com


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Whooow nothing wrong with the Taurus.



True; I have three.

But they're simply not in the same class as a Kimber...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> True; I have three.
> 
> But they're simply not in the same class as a Kimber...


True


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Yahhhhh…..over rated, over priced equals shit gun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't read the article or the comments did you?


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> True; I have three.
> 
> But they're simply not in the same class as a Kimber...


You have my sympathy. You get what you pay for, except for shit guns.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You have my sympathy. You get what you pay for, except for shit guns.



Up until this evening, I _suspected _that you might be mentally retarded.

Now I'm absolutely convinced of it...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You have my sympathy. You get what you pay for, except for shit guns.


Let me guess you have a Teflon coated Colt commander.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You didn't read the article or the comments did you?


I did. Kimber  models has variable opinions. Like Taurus, like others. The high price and being overrated makes them a shit gun. Like other products you guys drool over.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I did. Kimber  models has variable opinions. Like Taurus, like others. The high price and being overrated makes them a shit gun. Like other products you guys drool over.


Clueless


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Let me guess you have a Teflon coated Colt commander.


Guns are tools. Reliability, safety come first……play games with your shit guns. You don’t know wtf you’re talking about.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Let me guess you have a Teflon coated Colt commander.


Another shit gun , in the same class as Others you holics drool over.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You didn't read the article or the comments did you?


You mean this one .
“Throughout the years, I have owned four Kimber firearms. Two of them have been fine working machines. The other two can only be called firearms in the sense that they occasionally fired bullets. They also gave me lots of opportunities to work on my malfunction clearing techniques. I *wrote Kimber off as a company I would ever consider buying from again, and noticed I was not alone.”

Sounds like what you get from Taurus….*


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Clueless


Sounds like a gun a holic motto.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Up until this evening, I _suspected _that you might be mentally retarded.
> 
> Now I'm absolutely convinced of it...


Gee, I don’t think about you at all.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Gee, I don’t think about you at all.



You and I both know that's a lie.

You're obsessed with responding to me. You can't respond if you're not thinking of me.

Lookie there, another Dagosa lie!

LOL!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> You and I both know that's a lie.
> 
> You're obsessed with responding to me. You can't respond if you're not thinking of me.
> 
> ...


It's trolling it's on ignore


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 14, 2022)

occupied said:


> Your hopes and prayers are insulting.


Your lack of intellect is similarly insulting.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 15, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> That's a lie 25 states are now constitutional carry.


And they think they can get 38 states to ratify the repeal of the 2nd.


----------



## August West (Jun 15, 2022)

Meister said:


> Like the Black Market will do background checks.
> Criminals will criminal 100% of the time.  They don't need no stinkin' background checks.
> The Universal background checks and red flag laws are just for the people you never would have to worry about.
> Red Flag Laws are going to open up a big ass can of worms.  I hope the Supreme Court will be up for the task.


Open up enough car doors at night and you won`t need a background check. Law abiders lose a lot of guns that way.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 15, 2022)

August West said:


> Law abiders lose a lot of guns that way.



I've never understood that.

In all the years I've been a gun owner, I've never left a firearm in my vehicle. If I'm going somewhere that prohibits firearms (many government offices, for instance), I leave the gun at home...


----------



## Meister (Jun 15, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> I've never understood that.
> 
> In all the years I've been a gun owner, I've never left a firearm in my vehicle. If I'm going somewhere that prohibits firearms (many government offices, for instance), I leave the gun at home...


Common sense rules.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 15, 2022)

August West said:


> Open up enough car doors at night and you won`t need a background check. Law abiders lose a lot of guns that way.





August West said:


> Open up enough car doors at night and you won`t need a background check. Law abiders lose a lot of guns that way.


Sure, happens all the time, with shot guns and rifles in plane view. You’re delirious.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 15, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Sure, happens all the time, with shot guns and rifles in plane view. You’re delirious.



And those would be weapons owned by irresponsible individuals; likely untrained...


----------



## August West (Jun 16, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Sure, happens all the time, with shot guns and rifles in plane view. You’re delirious.


12 guns were reported stolen from cars in Nashville in one (1) week. Those are only the ones reported in one city in one week. What does plain view have to do with it?
Through the month of May 2022, 625 were reported stolen. Who`s delirious and clueless?








						Police: At least 625 guns have been stolen from vehicles across Nashville this year
					

Law enforcement officials in Music City are once again pleading with residents to lock their vehicles. The Metro Nashville Police Department says 873 firearms have been reported stolen in 2022. At least 625 of those guns were taken from vehicles. Just last week, 21 guns were stolen out of cars...




					fox17.com


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 16, 2022)

August West said:


> 12 guns were reported stolen from cars in Nashville in one (1) week. Those are only the ones reported in one city in one week. What does plain view have to do with it?
> Through the month of May 2022, 625 were reported stolen. Who`s delirious and clueless?
> 
> 
> ...


That’s funny. Read your article. Maybe the people losing their guns shouldn’t have them anyway……they aren‘t even locking their cars up.
Geesus, both my cars scream bloody murder  when locked  and anyone tries. BTW, it’s Tennessee. I don’t know they even know how to lock these high tech cars. If they are leaving them in their car, bet most don’t even have permits……they shouldn’t have a firearm.


----------



## August West (Jun 16, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> That’s funny. Read your article. Maybe the people losing their guns shouldn’t have them anyway……they aren‘t even locking their cars up.
> Geesus, both my cars scream bloody murder  when locked  and anyone tries. BTW, it’s Tennessee. I don’t know they even know how to lock these high tech cars. If they are leaving them in their car, bet most don’t even have permits……they shouldn’t have a firearm.


625 guns stolen in 5 months is funny? Do you think those guns are now in the hands of law abiding citizens?  It should be illegal to leave a gun in a car overnight. Cars don`t have 2nd amendment rights. I know, you don`t even give a damn who has them as long as they` aren`t yours.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 16, 2022)

August West said:


> 12 guns were reported stolen from cars in Nashville in one (1) week. Those are only the ones reported in one city in one week. What does plain view have to do with it?
> Through the month of May 2022, 625 were reported stolen. Who`s delirious and clueless?
> 
> 
> ...




Good thing we have laws about criminals in possession of illegal guns...

Bad thing is, when the police catch these guys, the democrat party prosecutors and judges will just let them go.....


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 16, 2022)

August West said:


> 625 guns stolen in 5 months is funny? Do you think those guns are now in the hands of law abiding citizens?  It should be illegal to leave a gun in a car overnight. Cars don`t have 2nd amendment rights. I know, you don`t even give a damn who has them as long as they` aren`t yours.




No....it is already illegal to steal a gun that doesn't belong to you....

We already have the laws on the books.......the democrat party prosecutors and judges simply release the criminals who steal the guns....so they go out and steal more.

If we enforce the laws against stealing guns....criminals will steal fewer guns.....


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 16, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> That’s funny. Read your article. Maybe the people losing their guns shouldn’t have them anyway……they aren‘t even locking their cars up.
> Geesus, both my cars scream bloody murder  when locked  and anyone tries. BTW, it’s Tennessee. I don’t know they even know how to lock these high tech cars. If they are leaving them in their car, bet most don’t even have permits……they shouldn’t have a firearm.




This....

Criminals can get past the car alarm....





Also.....Radio host Dennis Prager spent a day following Los Angeles police around...he talked to the various officers....the robbery officers told him that gangs have dedicated crews that only steal guns.....and that the gangs have relatives who work for city government...so those registration and licensing lists....are known to the gangs....they can specifically target homes and cars that have guns.....their sisters, mothers, baby mommas and grand mothers work for the DMV and other state offices..........

So...government fails again...


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 16, 2022)

August West said:


> 12 guns were reported stolen from cars in Nashville in one (1) week. Those are only the ones reported in one city in one week. What does plain view have to do with it?
> Through the month of May 2022, 625 were reported stolen. Who`s delirious and clueless?
> 
> 
> ...




Hey....August......this felon, caught with a gun.....what do you think should have been done?

If he has a gun, as a felon, it is, in fact, a crime.......

What did the democrat prosecutor do with this fact?

*The murder of two police officers in El Monte, California on Tuesday is, sadly, yet another example of this phenomenon. According to records, Justin Flores, who shot and killed Cpl. Michael Paredes and Officer Joseph Santana as they responded to reports of a stabbing at a local motel, was charged with being a convicted felon in possession of a firearm, ammunition, and methamphetamine in 2020, but instead of taking the case to trial Los Angeles County prosecutors offered Flores one hell of a plea deal.*
*----
Arrested in 2020 and charged with possessing methamphetamine, a handgun and ammunition, Flores pleaded no contest in February 2021 to possessing a firearm as a felon, records show. Prosecutors dropped the other charges.
-------
Flores, who previously served two prison terms for burglary and car theft, had been prohibited from carrying a gun since 2011.
----
Though the gun conviction alone could have sent him to prison for three years, Flores was instead sentenced to two years’ probation and 20 days in jail, which he’d already served, a prosecutor said at a plea hearing. Flores was ordered not to possess any weapons, including guns, ammunition and knives, a transcript of the hearing shows. He was warned that if he breached these terms, he could be sent to prison for up to three years.
----*
*Though the gun conviction alone could have sent him to prison for three years, Flores was instead sentenced to two years’ probation and 20 days in jail, which he’d already served, a prosecutor said at a plea hearing. Flores was ordered not to possess any weapons, including guns, ammunition and knives, a transcript of the hearing shows. He was warned that if he breached these terms, he could be sent to prison for up to three years.*









						California cop killer got probation instead of prison after being caught with gun, drugs
					

Caught with a gun and meth in 2020, the man who shot and killed two El Monte officers this week could have been in prison.




					bearingarms.com
				




*See....August.......it isn't that criminals are stealing guns....it is that when they are caught with those stolen guns.....you and the democrats just let them go......and then they do horrible things........instead of sitting in prison.....
*
*That is on you and the democrats...not the normal gun owner who is the victim of a crime...*


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 16, 2022)

August West said:


> It should be illegal to leave a gun in a car overnight.


Someone steals your gun, and you go to jail?


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 16, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Someone steals your gun, and you go to jail?




That is the first step...wait till they get the part where thinking about buying a gun is a thought crime and you are sent to a work camp in Alaska....


----------



## August West (Jun 16, 2022)

If 


M14 Shooter said:


> Someone steals your gun, and you go to jail?


If it happens twice you should lose your right to own a gun. Those who are caught by TSA trying to bring a gun on a plane should go directly to jail for at least 10 days with work release and should lose their gun rights for at least 10 years. They`ve proven themselves to be irresponsible.


----------



## August West (Jun 16, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Hey....August......this felon, caught with a gun.....what do you think should have been done?
> 
> If he has a gun, as a felon, it is, in fact, a crime.......
> 
> ...


You let them take your guns and blame the Democrats? What an asshole you are!


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 16, 2022)

August West said:


> If it happens twice you should lose your right to own a gun. T


So...
Someone steals your gun, and you go to jail?
Someone steals your gun twice, and you lose your right to own a gun?
Really?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 16, 2022)

August West said:


> If
> 
> If it happens twice you should lose your right to own a gun. Those who are caught by TSA trying to bring a gun on a plane should go directly to jail for at least 10 days with work release and should lose their gun rights for at least 10 years. They`ve proven themselves to be irresponsible.



How about....

If you steal a gun you get 10 years in jail.
Do it again, you get life in jail.


----------



## August West (Jun 16, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Good thing we have laws about criminals in possession of illegal guns...
> 
> Bad thing is, when the police catch these guys, the democrat party prosecutors and judges will just let them go.....


Who is letting them go in the red states? When we have more guns than people how hard is it to get a gun? 9th grade Economics lesson.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 16, 2022)

August West said:


> 625 guns stolen in 5 months is funny? Do you think those guns are now in the hands of law abiding citizens?  It should be illegal to leave a gun in a car overnight. Cars don`t have 2nd amendment rights. I know, you don`t even give a damn who has them as long as they` aren`t yours.


No they aren’t. It just supports my case that every gun started out as a legal sale, many to an incompetent gun a holic. Another way a gun a holic gets to spread guns to the criminal, either leave their car unlocked and just make a claim it was stolen.

That shit is done to collect insurance on  cars too. A high % could just be arranged thefts too.
You know, they will just  file an insurance claim and buy another gun. It would be worthwhile to see stats in the types of firearms. Bet your ass they’ll be few AR15s and bet your ass they’ll be replaced quickly by the incompetent or intended spreader of firearms owner.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 16, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> you steal a gun you get 10 years in jail.


Nope, you need to get caught. You know how many felony car thefts are successful, many of which were planned by the original Owner. Stolen guns are felonies but are easier to move then cars. No registration to track…..just sell it to the nearest kid on the corner. No required BC or registration like cars. Unless there are mitigating circumstances, it’s just theft of property.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 16, 2022)

S


Dagosa said:


> Nope, you need to get caught.


Sounds good. Get caught stealing a gun, 10 years in prison.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 17, 2022)

August West said:


> Who is letting them go in the red states? When we have more guns than people how hard is it to get a gun?


So much for the efficacy of gun control - right?


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 17, 2022)

August West said:


> If
> 
> If it happens twice you should lose your right to own a gun. Those who are caught by TSA trying to bring a gun on a plane should go directly to jail for at least 10 days with work release and should lose their gun rights for at least 10 years. They`ve proven themselves to be irresponsible.




If only you were this concerned about the convicted felons, released over and over again by democrat party prosecutors and judges....but you don't care about them...you just hate normal gun owners....


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 17, 2022)

August West said:


> Who is letting them go in the red states? When we have more guns than people how hard is it to get a gun? 9th grade Economics lesson.




Democrat prosecutors and judges...people don't pay much attention to their political parties when they are up for elections, especially the judges.  

And, of course, you said Red States...knowing full well it is the Blue Cities, under the control of the democrat party, where the gun crime is the worst.......

Thanks for playing you dumb ass.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 17, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> So...
> Someone steals your gun, and you go to jail?
> Someone steals your gun twice, and you lose your right to own a gun?
> Really?




Yep....they are both stupid and insane at the same time.....


----------



## August West (Jun 18, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Hey....August......this felon, caught with a gun.....what do you think should have been done?
> 
> If he has a gun, as a felon, it is, in fact, a crime.......
> 
> ...


Those are called anecdotes. You`re saying that Republican judges and AGs aren`t letting people out of jail? Do you know how those inner cities became what they are? Read some books. Here`s a good place to start.








						The Warmth of Other Suns: The Epic Story of America's Great Migration
					

From 1915 to 1970, this exodus of almost six million people changed the face of America. Wilkerson compares this epic migration to the migrations of other peoples in history. She interviewed more than a thousand people, and gained access to new data and official records, to write this definitive...




					www.christianbook.com


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 18, 2022)

August West said:


> Those are called anecdotes. You`re saying that Republican judges and AGs aren`t letting people out of jail? Do you know how those inner cities became what they are? Read some books. Here`s a good place to start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You have democrat party prosecutors during their election campaigns stating they are not going to arrest criminals, and are going to do all they can to release criminals...Chesa Boudin, the recalled San Francisco DA stated those exact things...


----------

